# Prayers and positive thoughts needed



## MidnightRavenFarm

We woke up around 6 am to a barn fire. I had about 20 chickens, 4 ducks and 7 goats in there. The barn was already engulfed when I woke up. I found two goats that escaped but both are in really bad shape. Headed to the vet now. The barn is completely gone. I am afraid crescent my pregnant momma didn’t escape


----------



## brigieboo

Oh my goodness. I am so so sorry!! I'll be praying for you guys for sure. I'm so sorry this happened.


----------



## MadHouse

Oh my gosh, I am so incredibly sorry.
What a scary, horrible thing to happen.
Sending loads of prayers your way.
I hope the two goats that escaped will be able to recover.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Oh, no! I am so sorry! Will be praying for you.


----------



## Calistar

How terrifying! I'm so sorry for you and your animals. Praying some of the others managed to make it out!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my goodness! I can't even imagine what you must be going through. This is about every livestock owner's worst nightmare. My heart is just broken for you. I'm so incredibly sorry.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh that’s horrible! I’m so sorry! We will be praying for you!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm




----------



## bisonviewfarm

I'm so sorry! Prayers for the two and I hope you find some more that escaped


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I feel blessed that my house didn’t get much damage and my kids are ok. But I just feel so heart broken for all my poor animals. I heard their cries and I couldn’t do anything because the whole barn was in flames.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

The vet is gonna keep the boys over night and start treatment. They said they are stable but their skin and fur have started to fall off and they have a lot of burns. Their poor little eyes are swollen shut


----------



## BethJ

Aww..I'm so sorry this happened! That is heartbreaking


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm crying for you and your family. 

Is there any indication to what caused it?


----------



## FizzyGoats

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I feel blessed that my house didn’t get much damage and my kids are ok. But I just feel so heart broken for all my poor animals. I heard their cries and I couldn’t do anything because the whole barn was in flames.


This broke me. I feel so bad for you and your animals. I can’t imagine the devastation you’re going through. It’s like waking up to a living nightmare. I’m so sorry. 

I hope the two that escaped will be able to be saved. I wish I had better words. I’m just so, so sorry.


----------



## goatblessings

No words.... just prayers.....


----------



## GoosegirlAsh

Truly heartbreaking. It made me cry to read this. I am so sorry and sad that this happened to you. Will keep your family and remaining animals in my prayers.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

It was an older barn that was already wired for electricity when we moved in 4 years ago. We had some lights in the barn because it’s really dark so I’m guessing it was the lights or wiring


----------



## Goatastic43

I glad you and your family are safe. Im so sorry you are going through this. :hugs: Sending prayers for you and your goats!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry. How horrible. Will be praying for you.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Just awful  how are the two you found doing?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

We had to leave them there but I just called and checked on them and they said they are stable. My poor folklore has burns on probably 20 percent of his body


----------



## Crazy Goat Lover

Oh my, I’m so sorry this happened, sending lots of prayers your way


----------



## Tanya

If I could voice note I would. I am so broken for you tonight. Those poor babies. Oh the devistation. Our prayers are going out to you. I am so sorry and I pray that you and your family recover


----------



## toth boer goats

How devastating, that it so horrible.
Sending prayers to the goats and hope they recover, truely sad they were so hurt and so sorry for you losses. Hugs


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

How awful for you. I’m so sorry! Sending prayers your way ❤


----------



## happybleats

No words at all...how devastating. ((Hugs)) and prayers. 😔


----------



## JML Farms

So sorry....prayers. That's one of those things you hear about happening to someone else, but never expect it to happen to you. I'm sure it's devastating. So sorry.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I found Stella! She was about 500 yards away on the side of a mountain. Her eyes are very puffy and her fur is scorched badly but she’s not as bad as the boys that are at the vet.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Crescent was with Stella and the boys so I’m hoping by a miracle she was able to make it out. I hate that she’s so heavily pregnant and possibly hurt. The woods go on for miles and it’s really steep so it’s hard to access some parts


----------



## Tanya

Here is praying that she got out and that more of them got out.


----------



## HBPencil

Gutting to read... I'm sorry for your loss and hope your little ones pull through. Basically my worst nightmare.


----------



## happybleats

Prayers you find Crescent safe!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Continued prayers that you find all the goats.


----------



## Damfino

Oh my goodness. I can't imagine what you are going through right now. I hope your survivors have a remarkable recovery, and I hope you find more animals hiding out in the woods. What a devastating, heartbreaking thing to happen!


----------



## brigieboo

Thats so good you found Stella! I hope Crescent is out there somewhere and you find her safe and sound! Were you able to get the fire out okay?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

brigieboo said:


> Thats so good you found Stella! I hope Crescent is out there somewhere and you find her safe and sound! Were you able to get the fire out okay?


It’s still smoldering and the firefighters said that it will happen for a few days. By the time they reach us the building was completely gone. I know for sure that my two baby goats and my wether named River didn’t survive. Crescent is the only one unaccounted for.


----------



## happybleats

I'm sorry you lost them. 😔such a terrible thing to deal with.


----------



## Tanya

Since reading this post I have not stopped crying. That helpless feeling is so overwhelming. I can only imagine the terrible realisation that all your beautiful critters are hurt or no longer and that crescent is out there alone and hurt with no one to take care of her. I am really praying hard that you find her and that she is safe and reasonably unharmed.
I am so fortunate. I really pray you have a strong support system and can rebuild soon.


----------



## MellonFriend

Glad you found Stella! At least there is still hope for Crescent.


----------



## Goatzrule

I am so sorry! I think that is everyone's worst fear. Wish we could help you search


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I was so scared that the fire in the woods was just gonna keep spreading.


----------



## Goatzrule

Do you know what caused the fire?


----------



## toth boer goats

Hope you find more goats and they are ok, prayers.


----------



## EJskeleton

Oh my goodness! I just saw this post. I'm so sorry you and your goats had to go through this. How is everything now?


----------



## groovyoldlady

I am so VERY sorry you are going through this. Heartbreaking! I am praying that you will find Crescent!!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I just now saw this. I cannot imagine the devastation you have endured. Sending you prayers. Do you have insurance to help cover this cost? How are the boys and Stella. Any more news of Crescent? Please keep us informed. Im so sorry.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

the vet say the boys were still stable and giving them ointment, pain meds and steroids. This is Stella. She’s unable to baaa and she can barely see from her face being so swollen. I’m afraid crescent is up in the woods somewhere and isn’t able to see anything or baa to let us know where she is. Me my daughter my husband and my neighbor have gone up and done the side of the mountain to the parts that we are able to reach and we haven’t seen or heard anything. The barn wasn’t covered by insurance.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

by the time the fire fighters got here, the fire was starting to warp the side of the house


----------



## FizzyGoats

That’s terrifying. It was so close to also consuming your home. I wish we were all there to help look for Crescent. Sometimes if you put the word out on county social media sites, people will show up to help. I just can’t imagine what you’re going through.


----------



## MellonFriend

Goatzrule said:


> Do you know what caused the fire?


She said that they suspect it was electrical.


----------



## Damfino

I sure hope Crescent is ok and that you find her very soon! Do you or your friends have any dogs that could help locate her?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I found crescent!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

That’s amazing! So glad you found her. How’s she doing?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Her lady bits are swollen and protruding. The same happened with the boys back ends. Can I use preparation h on her backside to help soothe her for tonight?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> That’s amazing! So glad you found her. How’s she doing?


She seems scared but she has an appetite. Her eyes are puffy and her usual white fur is now yellowish/brown. She doesn’t want me touching her.


----------



## ksalvagno

How wonderful! Yes use preparation H. I'd also get Banamine into her. For pain and anti-abortive properties.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

ksalvagno said:


> How wonderful! Yes use preparation H. I'd also get Banamine into her. For pain and anti-abortive properties.


The vet said when I go to pick up the boys tomorrow he will give me extra medicine for the girls.


----------



## JML Farms

Wonderful! So glad you found her! Praying for ya'll.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Yeah!! So glad you found her !


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

her lady bits are so swollen and bright red. I feel so bad for her. My kids are afraid to go to sleep because they said what if something else happens. So I think we’re all just gonna have a sleepover on the couch. I’m so glad this day is almost over.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh, thank the Lord you found her! 

I'm sure I'd feel the same as your kids. I'd say stay up late and maybe watch a comforting/favorite movie or TV show, maybe play a game to try to distract their minds. Try to make it a good time instead of dwelling on their fears. Unless, of course there are things they need to talk about to get off their chests.

So glad you found Crescent!


----------



## ksalvagno

Do you have coconut oil? Won't help with swelling but might help the redness and help soothe the skin.


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor sweet goats.

Glad you found her.


----------



## alwaystj9

I am sorry this happened. Hoping you are able to move forward and rebuild and that everyone heals.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you guys so much for all the sweet comments and support. It was very much needed today


----------



## happybleats

Amazing news!!! Yes...prep H and banamine wuuld be wise as would b complex. Witch hazel cam also be soothing and you can spray that. Add a few drops lavender ess. Oil to it and spritz several times a day. Might be easier then prep H if it's tender there. Give her a big hug from her TGS family!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

The prep H will really help her, reduce the swelling. Im so thrilled you found her. Oh the Angels must have been watching over them. So happy for you.


----------



## Goatastic43

Hallelujah! So glad you found Crescent and Stella! My whole family is praying for you!️


----------



## MadHouse

Yay!!!! Fantastic news!
I hope you will all sleep well tonight and everyone will heal completely from this trauma.


----------



## Damfino

Oh happy day! I mean, I know it was a terrible day but a miracle like finding Crescent really brings joy to an otherwise devastating situation. I've been praying all evening between running around on errands and to saddle club that you would find her before dark. It brings to mind Jesus' parable about the lost sheep. 

Don't forget about aloe. It is very good for burns and very soothing. How long till Crescent is due? I'm hoping she has a few weeks left to heal before delivery. I'm so glad that four of your goats survived.


----------



## Jubillee

So glad you found your baby!!! And so sorry to hear about the barn, absolutely heartwrenching.


----------



## MellonFriend

Honey is amazing for burns too, but it would probably attract insects, so that might not be the best.


----------



## EJskeleton

Oh yay! So glad you found her!


----------



## Tanya

Hallelujah Glory be. Wonderful news about Crescent. We really pray that all your survivors recover well. 
Make a family bed and be each others reasurance.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

my poor girls bottoms. I’m hoping crescent holds off a couple days Atleast before she delivers.


----------



## Tanya

Oh poor girls. Praying that they heal well and that Cresent can hold on for a little while longer


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I was praying for you throughout the day yesterday. I am so glad to hear that you found more of your goats! I will continue to pray for recovery for your goats, and comfort for you and your family. I am glad to hear that there wasn't any more damage done to your property. I know fires can get out of hand very quickly. We had a shop building burn down a couple of years ago, and if it hadn't been raining that night, I think we might have lost most of our other buildings, as well. 
Do you have any friends or family nearby who can help you with the rebuilding process? You might consider doing something like a Go
Fund Me, as well, for those who want to help, but can't be there physically.


----------



## lada823

Praying for you! My parents lost their barn to a fire 20 years ago. It is so heartbreaking. Glad you found more of your goats!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

my boys are heading home with me!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Glad they're coming home! They really don't look as bad as I thought they would. It looks like your vet did a good job.


----------



## alwaystj9

Prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

So glad your boys get to come home! And prayers that Crescent holds those kids in so she can heal up a bit


----------



## FizzyGoats

I hope those goats heal miraculously fast. I know they’re in great hands. Burns are just the worst to treat but I have no doubt you can do it. And I’m so glad you were able to save as many as you did. Sorry for all you lost. 

You and your family and animals are in so many thoughts and prayers.


----------



## toth boer goats

Prayers sent for a quick recovery, poor babies.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you guys so so much for the kind words.. People are calling into my vet and making donations towards my vet bill. I can’t believe how amazing people can be


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Could you share with us what topical the vet is useing? The boys look better that what I imagined! I do.hope & pray they heal quickly for you. I hope & pray your family heals quickly also.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

my poor folklore has got a long road to recovery ahead of him.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh gosh, that looks so painful.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

He’s got burns on his underbelly too so he’s not wanting to lay down. He just looks so miserable.


----------



## MellonFriend

I wonder if you could maybe put some old sheets down for him to lay on. Not sure if that would help, but it's a thought


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Could you share with us what topical the vet is useing? The boys look better that what I imagined! I do.hope & pray they heal quickly for you. I hope & pray your family heals quickly also.










this is the topical they used and gave me to take home


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MellonFriend said:


> I wonder if you could maybe put some old sheets down for him to lay on. Not sure if that would help, but it's a thought


I have some blankets down and an old comforter but he’s not wanting to lay down. His legs are really weak and he’s trembling


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 210227
> this is the topical they used and gave me to take home


Silver is good stuff! It should help them heal quickly!


----------



## alwaystj9

That topical is excellent, we use it on burns at work. Can you prop him up with some sheet covered haybales?


----------



## Tanya

Propping him up will help. I really hope that they heal quickly


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Even a sling made with sheets would give him a break.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I tried giving him a stack of some pillows to lean against or Rest on but he wasn’t interested. I sat with him and held a pillow and he laid his head on it for a little while


----------



## Tanya

I may be sounding a weirdo, but maybe a crate with stacks of towels around him could help steady him a little. Any burns still hurt even with pain meds.
Poor little guy.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh man, there’s just no comfortable position when you’re burned like that. I’m glad you have such great topical to put on them. That will definitely speed the process. Your poor goats. Your poor family. I’m just amazed how well you’re staying focused and getting all these treatments and medical needs taken care of, plus I’m sure, taking care of your family. Animals and people alike (including you) must be traumatized. You’re doing such a great job helping all recover!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh man, there’s just no comfortable position when you’re burned like that. I’m glad you have such great topical to put on them. That will definitely speed the process. Your poor goats. Your poor family. I’m just amazed how well you’re staying focused and getting all these treatments and medical needs taken care of, plus I’m sure, taking care of your family. Animals and people alike (including you) must be traumatized. You’re doing such a great job helping all recover!


Thank you so much. I wish I could help more outside with the clean up part but just seeing everything destroyed and knowing so many animals lost their lives makes me so emotional. Joey was telling me not to look at certain parts where I am assuming we’re remains of animals. It’s all too much


----------



## MellonFriend

Just know that it is okay to be emotional about it. If you have people that can handle the clean up, you just go ahead and let them do it. You do not need more nightmare fuel. Sending a huge virtual hug your way.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I absolutely agree with @MellonFriend. I wish I could at least offer a hug or a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is hard on him, when he tries to lay down it rubs on the burns, it hurts.


----------



## Tanya

I agree. You let another person do cleanup. Remember we are attached to our babies. You dont need to do what will make you cry. 
So many hugs going out to you.


----------



## happybleats

Might try making a sling. Not sure how to do it but somthing to go under him and support the whole underbelly from behind front legs to in front of back legs..it may be uncomfortable at first until he settles in. It may help him take some weight off his legs. Don't want to leave him unsupervised of course. Maybe a few hours up then off for a bit. See how he does.
Hugs and prayers


----------



## Damfino

Man... so horrible. I wonder if a large cold gel pad would help poor Folklore lay down more comfortably.
Something like this:
https://www.amazon.com/Cold-Therapy-Gel-Pack-Shoulders/dp/B07NPYP3CP/


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Idea for a sling. Do you have a kids swingset? Use sheets go over the swingset & under the goats body. Just tight enough for his feet to be off the ground. That could give him a break..and easy for you to sit by.


----------



## Tanya

Do you have any cheese cloth? It is a very soft material. Making a sling could cause pressure sores. What I found with a pig that we rehabbed after a farm fire when they wanted to sleep was to layer cheese cloth around where the burns were, loke little doughnut cushions. Burnt skin hardens and it becomes very uncomfortable to move.

How are the babies doing today? How is Crescent doing? Is she holding off on labor?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tanya said:


> Do you have any cheese cloth? It is a very soft material. Making a sling could cause pressure sores. What I found with a pig that we rehabbed after a farm fire when they wanted to sleep was to layer cheese cloth around where the burns were, loke little doughnut cushions. Burnt skin hardens and it becomes very uncomfortable to move.
> 
> How are the babies doing today? How is Crescent doing? Is she holding off on labor?


I don’t have any cheese cloth. I think his legs hurt to move or bend so when my husband gets home we r gonna see if we can make something for him to rest his belly on to get stress and weight off his legs. He’s still in shock and doesn’t want to be touched at all. Crescent has a large udder but her whole back end his swollen so it’s hard to check her ligaments or notice any changes in her vulva. But so far she’s still eating and she’s not arching her back.


----------



## happybleats

I know they are on pain meds. I would suggest trying something for him about 30 minutes after his dose. So hopefully the meds will be in place enough to help.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

He’s staying in the fight or flight mode almost. He’s usually so lovable and in your face demanding love and scratches. Now he’s ready to bolt the minute u touch him


----------



## happybleats

I'm sure the stress if what happened has over whelmed him. Poor guy. Time,love and patience will heal him


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh my gosh! I’m so so sorry! I just saw this, sending prayers to you and your family. Can the vet give you some Silvadine cream for your poor babies. That’s what we used in the burn unit I was stationed at. It really helps heal.


----------



## Lil Boogie

About him laying down, You can get a sheet (Like off a bed) and cut it to match from right in front of his back legs to right behind his front legs and tie it around his body after putting "Neosporin ointment" on all of the burns on the parts of his body that the sheet will cover, Maybe you will get a idea from looking at this pic of my buck


----------



## DDFN

I am so sorry this had to happen to you. Praying for your family both critters and human. You said his belly had some burns too. Did you have any pictures or location information to help others with support placement ideas? If you do use any cheese cloth or support material or straps please be sure you use the vet burn cream or some type to keep the area moist so the healing skin does not stick to the material. Best wishes for all to recovery both physically and emotionally.


----------



## CaramelKittey

Just now seeing this, what a horrible experience. So many thoughts and prayers coming your way. So glad you were able to save the ones you did. Praying for a speedy recovery for them all, and for you and your family! So glad you could find Crescent and the others. I really hope you get some beautiful healthy and happy kids from her after she recovers some!


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> We woke up around 6 am to a barn fire. I had about 20 chickens, 4 ducks and 7 goats in there. The barn was already engulfed when I woke up. I found two goats that escaped but both are in really bad shape. Headed to the vet now. The barn is completely gone. I am afraid crescent my pregnant momma didn’t escape
> View attachment 210152


You all are in my prayers


----------



## FizzyGoats

How are you, your family, and your animals doing today? Was Folklore able to find a way to rest? How is Crescent? How are the others doing? Sorry for all the questions. Don’t feel obligated to answer. I really just want you to know that we’re all still hoping and praying and of course still thinking of you and yours.


----------



## Goats2Greedy

I am so sorry, I just know saw this, I am glad you found Crescent I hope she holds on for a little bit longer, hope they all make a fast recovery and that folklore is able to lay down soon. praying for you and your family and goats


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How are you today? Sending prayers.


----------



## Ibtisam

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Folklore is walking a bit more today but still isn’t wanting to lay down. I tried everything I can think of but his legs are just so badly burnt he doesn’t want to lay down on his own. I called the vet and let them know what was going on and they said to check for a fever and he didn’t have one. So they are gonna try a new pain medicine to see if it helps. Crescent and Stella are almost back to 100 percent! Darkfoot still has some swelling in his face and small burns around his mouth and eyes but he’s starting to act more like his old self.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im grateful no fever. Im thrilled the others are doing better. Im sure with the burns it hurts to bend his legs. It would stretch that already sore skin. Can you put a pillow on a hay bale.where he.could.go crosswise over it? With his legs hanging? Just for 30.minutes to give them a break? That would make it easier to apply topical to them?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I tried doing it with a stack of pillows covered in a sheet. But he just kept kicking and trying to bolt away.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes..he is scared. Hes been through alot and he doesnt understand. Bless his heart.


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor guy, hope the vet gives something to help with pain.

Glad the others are doing ok.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm glad that the others are doing well! I hope you can get some more help for Folklore. You're still in my prayers.


----------



## Goats2Greedy

Hope he gets better soon and can rest.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you guys so much. I am so grateful for everyone’s prayers and kind words


----------



## happybleats

Sounds like progress!! I hope the vet can get your boy somthibg to make him more comfortable. Good job with them


----------



## Tanya

I really pray that Folklore can get some help. Its hard when they are so badly injured. He is scared. He is still in the fright state of mind. It will be a while before he snaps out of it. It is going to take a long walk down the path of recovery. If his legs are bad it could be that he had been trapped and had to run over something on fire to get out. So the idee of straddling could be terrifying to him.
I pray that the emotional scars heal as quickly as the physical scars do.


----------



## FizzyGoats

You’re doing such an amazing job with them. Hopefully Folklore will be able to get comfortable soon. Poor guy. 

Thank you for the update.


----------



## MellonFriend

Yes, thanks for the update. It's great to hear that Crescent and Stella are doing so well!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Goats2Greedy




----------



## Goats Rock

I just read thru this entire post. Prayers for you and your family. Watch for flies on the poor goats. 
So glad some made it out! You are doing great! Bless you!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Goats Rock said:


> I just read thru this entire post. Prayers for you and your family. Watch for flies on the poor goats.
> So glad some made it out! You are doing great! Bless you!


Thank you so much. My spirit is so broken right now and I’m really hoping crescent is able to safely deliver a healthy kid. A new little baby on the farm is just the medicine this girl needs lol


----------



## Tanya

How is Crescent holding out?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tanya said:


> How is Crescent holding out?


She’s good. My neighbor came and brought the goats some watermelon and crescent loved it lol


----------



## Tanya

Its wonderful that Crescent is in good spirits. Has Folklore found a comfortable way to lie down.


----------



## FizzyGoats

That was sweet of your neighbor. I hope you all are recovering. I’m find myself thinking of you, your family, and your goats often. I wish there was more I could do.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tanya said:


> Its wonderful that Crescent is in good spirits. Has Folklore found a comfortable way to lie down.


Yea he’s finally been laying down at night. He’s not wanting to take any of his medicines. I kept trying to sneak it into different foods but I think he’s on to me. His face has so many burns I don’t want to hold his head and shove the medicine into his mouth. I tried fig newtons, bananas, opening up the capsule and sprinkling it onto molasses. Nothing is enticing him


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> That was sweet of your neighbor. I hope you all are recovering. I’m find myself thinking of you, your family, and your goats often. I wish there was more I could do.


Thank you so much. I have so many pics on my phone of all the animals I lost and it’s so sad to look at them. Around 6 hours before the fire I went to the barn to check on Crescent, and my sweet doeling willow was wanting me to hold her like I usually do. I was tired so I promised her I would in the morning. And I never got the chance so I feel so guilty. She was such a sweet goat. She was the baby I got three months ago when someone from down the road had found her in the field because her momma rejected her.


----------



## Tanya

Unfortunately holding his head as gently as possible is the only way. You must get it into him. Its like a teething baby. You j8st gotta. Its the hardest I know.
I am glad he is able to rest now. He wont trust anything.


----------



## MadHouse

Great news that he is finally laying down! You are doing a great job!


----------



## Tanya

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Thank you so much. I have so many pics on my phone of all the animals I lost and it’s so sad to look at them. Around 6 hours before the fire I went to the barn to check on Crescent, and my sweet doeling willow was wanting me to hold her like I usually do. I was tired so I promised her I would in the morning. And I never got the chance so I feel so guilty. She was such a sweet goat. She was the baby I got three months ago when someone from down the road had found her in the field because her momma rejected her.


They often know and you should not beat yourself up about it. All your animals knew they were in the best of care. The Good Lord loans us gifts. It counts for these animals too. Special moments to light up certain times of your life. Sometimes for short periods and dometimes forever. You are a wonderful person and you should never have to doubt that.


----------



## FizzyGoats

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Thank you so much. I have so many pics on my phone of all the animals I lost and it’s so sad to look at them. Around 6 hours before the fire I went to the barn to check on Crescent, and my sweet doeling willow was wanting me to hold her like I usually do. I was tired so I promised her I would in the morning. And I never got the chance so I feel so guilty. She was such a sweet goat. She was the baby I got three months ago when someone from down the road had found her in the field because her momma rejected her.


This made me cry again. I can’t imagine grieving these losses while trying to care for all the injuries and trauma. However you are getting through this, however many breakdowns you have, or moments of strength or overwhelming despair, whatever you are doing to keep going through it all, it’s amazing and inspiring.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

crescents udder is the biggest I have ever seen it. Last time she had this tiny little udder.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I am so glad that the fire only hit some of the trees. I can’t imagine if TN had a drought like the west. With so many acres of forest, it could have been so much worse. Thank god for small miracles


----------



## happybleats

Good news he's laying down. What meds is he getting? I'm sure that info is in here some where..long post. Crescent looks to have a bit more time on that udder. Good she has time to heal some more. Hows her vulva area?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

happybleats said:


> Good news he's laying down. What meds is he getting? I'm sure that info is in here some where..long post. Crescent looks to have a bit more time on that udder. Good she has time to heal some more. Hows her vulva area?


Her vulva looks a lot better. Folklore is on exceed, meloxicam, gabapentin, some eye ointment and cream for his burns.


----------



## happybleats

Good to hear her vulva is looking better. Exceed is good. Should be 3 shots 4 days apart. I would recommend draxxin if any of them have breathing issues from the smoke. Draxxin hits the lungs directly. 2 shots 7 days apart. 
Might ask the vet about crushing the meloxicam and adding to water to drench. I'm not sure which form he's getting.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear things are going in the right direction. Keep up the good work. 
Prayers sent.


----------



## Tanya

How is every one doing today?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tanya said:


> How is every one doing today?


Darkfoot seems like he has a stuffy nose. I didn’t see any burns in that area so I put some vet rx on his nose to see if that helps. Folklore has finally stopped trembling and he’s walking around more. Both girls are great. This week my greenhouse and plants got seriously neglected, but since the animals are feeling better today I had some time to play catch up. And our bees are doing really good as well. They were about 2-3 yards from the fire but some how they are all ok. Just a little smoke damage on the side of the hive.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Wow. I can’t believe your bees made it pretty much unscathed. Glad everyone is doing better!


----------



## Tanya

I am glad that folklore is settling. Darkfoot possibly inhaled heated substances and the stuffiness is probably coming up. Girls are listening to their herd queen. That is good nice.
I am surprised that the hives has done so well. Its amazing. 
Things will get better. Plants are such wonderful emotional healers.
You are all still in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## happybleats

Yahhh good news..everyone's progressing well


----------



## MellonFriend

Great to hear no body is getting worse! And yay for the bees being okay!


----------



## EJskeleton

So glad to hear that things are brightening up! I hope Crescent has a beautiful kid or two. How many do you think she will have?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

EJskeleton said:


> So glad to hear that things are brightening up! I hope Crescent has a beautiful kid or two. How many do you think she will have?


I would just be so excited for one healthy baby but twins would be so awesome. She has been standing off by herself today. Doesn’t wanna be around the other goats and doesn’t want any of us near her.


----------



## Goatastic43

Glad they are doing a little better! Hope Crescent has a good delivery. Some new babies would be a good way to make you smile!


----------



## Goats2Greedy

So glad he is felling better and can lay down, glade she is felling better, how is her back side?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sorry,have you checked Crescents tests & udder over? Just wanted to ask ,since youve been so overwhelmed by all thats gone on. Ive used coconut oil on my girls teats to make them more supple . Thought in case of burns, it might help.before the wee ones come to see us.


----------



## Tanya

I really hope Crescent holds on a few days more so that she can heal


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sorry,have you checked Crescents tests & udder over? Just wanted to ask ,since youve been so overwhelmed by all thats gone on. Ive used coconut oil on my girls teats to make them more supple . Thought in case of burns, it might help.before the wee ones come to see us.


Yea I was able to check them out a couple of days ago, (back when I was still allowed to touch her) lol and they looked great. Nothing like burns or sores or scabs. Since she’s kind of been in a mood since this all happened I have colostrum and bottles on hand just in case I need to bottle feed


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are Doing Great! With all you have been through! Amazing goat parents!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Awwww thank you so much! I’m a nervous wreck wondering if crescent is gonna have a safe healthy delivery. If y’all could keep your fingers crossed for me!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Crossing all fingers and toes! 🤞🤞🦶🦶


----------



## GoofyGoat

Sending prayers and positive energy your way For both of you. Burns are the hardest thing to deal with and the terror is really hard to get over. You’re doing amazing, make sure you’re treating yourself too, I know you have to be strong now but give yourself time to work through it all. ((BIG HUG!))


----------



## Tanya

How is every one doing today? Is Crescent still keep the hostages inside? I hope so. How are the two boys and the others?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Hope everyone is continuing to recover and that Crescent is healing up super quick and ready when it’s time to deliver her baby (babies).


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Darkfoot has been struggling to poop for the past day and a half so I gave him some probiotics and that cleared him right up. Crescent is still holding on to the hostages. Her lady bits are still swollen right now and kind of scabbed over. She doesn’t want me to touching her but I definitely want to put something on that area. Just not sure what.


----------



## happybleats

If you have access to quality ess. Oils..you can do lavender in witch hazel and spritz her back end several times a day. Even plain witch hazel can help


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

happybleats said:


> If you have access to quality ess. Oils..you can do lavender in witch hazel and spritz her back end several times a day. Even plain witch hazel can help


I have witch hazel and I grow lavender in my green house lol but no essential oil. Thank you I will definitely try the witch hazel


----------



## happybleats

You can infuse the lavender herb. there is a fast method which works but not as strong. I believe ( Ill have to double check) you boil water, remove from heat and pour over a mason jar packed with the lavender herb and let steep until cool. I cant remember if herb. needs to be dried, so I will look that up. Any way..you can then do 1/3 infused lavender and 3/4 witch hazel.


----------



## happybleats

ok, this is more for a tea but same basic instructions...maybe best to make a little at a time to be fresh..

To make a water based herbal infusion:

Place one tablespoon of dried herbs or three tablespoons of fresh herbs into a ceramic teapot, mug or mason jar for each cup of tea you intend to brew.
Cover herbs with boiling water.
Place on the lid (or cover your cup with a saucer) and let steep for 10-15 minutes or overnight.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you so much I will definitely try that!!!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

happybleats said:


> ok, this is more for a tea but same basic instructions...maybe best to make a little at a time to be fresh..
> 
> To make a water based herbal infusion:
> 
> Place one tablespoon of dried herbs or three tablespoons of fresh herbs into a ceramic teapot, mug or mason jar for each cup of tea you intend to brew.
> Cover herbs with boiling water.
> Place on the lid (or cover your cup with a saucer) and let steep for 10-15 minutes or overnight.


Do I strain the herbs or leave them in there?


----------



## happybleats

Strain them...


----------



## happybleats

You can make a tincture for future use by using either vodka or ACV. Vodka is more shelf stable but ACV can be more kid friendly. I make a cayenne pepper tincture to keep on hand here for human family and farm family. I used ACV since I didn't have vodka at the time. It's still good and been about a year..but um getting ready to toss it and use vodka, which I now keep on hand for tinctures and extracts.


----------



## Lil Boogie

How's baby mama to be??? Any babies?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Lil Boogie said:


> How's baby mama to be??? Any babies?


No baby yet. She wants to keep me on my toes


----------



## Lil Boogie

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> No baby yet. She wants to keep me on my toes


Ohhh lol I hate it when they do that LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow

Just reading through this thread. I am so very sorry for everything you and your animals have gone through, that is absolutely heartbreaking. My biggest fear with the goats is a barn fire or a predator attack. 
I'm so glad that the goats who have survived are fighting and getting better. Praying your doe kids with no issues and wants her kiddos. Maybe the babies will help her recover even more from this tragedy.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

HoosierShadow said:


> Just reading through this thread. I am so very sorry for everything you and your animals have gone through, that is absolutely heartbreaking. My biggest fear with the goats is a barn fire or a predator attack.
> I'm so glad that the goats who have survived are fighting and getting better. Praying your doe kids with no issues and wants her kiddos. Maybe the babies will help her recover even more from this tragedy.


Thank you so much. Mentally and emotionally I think folklore is still struggling. I’m really hoping he can get back to his old self.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I got him when he was 2 days old from someone who’s doe wasn’t producing enough milk and they asked me to come get him. He’s such a sweet little goat


----------



## Lil Boogie

Such a cutie!


----------



## FizzyGoats

He looks like a sweetheart. Something about that face just says he’s a sensitive soul. I hope he’s able to get back to his old, chicken-toting self soon.


----------



## DDFN

Still praying for everyone's recovery and a safe kidding. I hope you can take a few moments to recharge your own batteries and take some deep breathes. 

That is shocking about your bees being so close and so unaffected.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> He looks like a sweetheart. Something about that face just says he’s a sensitive soul. I hope he’s able to get back to his old, chicken-toting self soon.


That chicken that was on his back was the sweetest little thing. But we lost Raven in the fire.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Do you guys think a goat grieves the loss of one of their goat friends?


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes they can.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m sorry Raven was one of the animals you lost. As attached and affectionate goats can be, I bet they grieve.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Another wether that I had would hang out with folk and they would follow everyone around. But he didn’t make it out of the barn. Folk seems so depressed.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Poor Folklore. He’s hurting physically and emotionally. Maybe as the trauma wears off, he’ll let you be a comfort to him and you two can help heal each other.


----------



## brigieboo

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Another wether that I had would hang out with folk and they would follow everyone around. But he didn’t make it out of the barn. Folk seems so depressed.


aww does he have a buddy right now?


----------



## toth boer goats

Truly sad, yes they do grieve.


----------



## Tanya

They do grieve for certain. All animals do. He will heal. But watch him.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

brigieboo said:


> aww does he have a buddy right now?


He likes hanging out with Darkfoot But darkfoots always been kind of a bully. He thinks he’s herd queen lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

dark Foots nose is starting to peel. I had to trim some of it off because it was getting into his mouth when he was eating


----------



## ksalvagno

It looks like good skin underneath.


----------



## happybleats

He looks to be healing well. A little extra TLC goes along way. He will recover both physically and emotionally although could have some related fears. 
Maybe feed him some chamomile, lavender or lemon balm to help reduce his stress. A few springs of either or each through out the day may help. Can use Quality ess oils in place the herbs if you have them. 
Arnica is a good herb to help with pain and swelling. 
I'm not an herbalist...but just a few things I have learned on my goat journey. Kristie of land of havilah is a good person to seek advice and herbs from. 
Sending healing thoughts to all your babies and you and your families heart. 

Best wishes


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Stella is doing great. Folklore is slowly healing


----------



## Goats2Greedy

I am glad he is doing so well, and that she is healing so quickly.👍


----------



## Emrcornerranch

Hey, just wanted to add in that you can put A+D/A&D ointment on burns. It’s the stuff used for babies. The clear kind is the one I use myself not the blue tube lotion one. I’ve used it on my cuts, burns, rashes, and it works very well. I burnt my hand on a campfire and put a&d ointment on immediately. The burn actually stopped hurting and was gone in two days! I’ve seen a kind with vitamin e added. You can probably find it at any grocery store. I bet it would help with sore teats before the kids nurse! It could help her skin heal faster. I wouldn’t suggest it for the more serious burns unless your vet says it’s ok, but for the minor burns I bet it would help. I’m so sorry you are going through this. I can’t believe how strong you are!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Emrcornerranch said:


> Hey, just wanted to add in that you can put A+D/A&D ointment on burns. It’s the stuff used for babies. The clear kind is the one I use myself not the blue tube lotion one. I’ve used it on my cuts, burns, rashes, and it works very well. I burnt my hand on a campfire and put a&d ointment on immediately. The burn actually stopped hurting and was gone in two days! I’ve seen a kind with vitamin e added. You can probably find it at any grocery store. I bet it would help with sore teats before the kids nurse! It could help her skin heal faster. I wouldn’t suggest it for the more serious burns unless your vet says it’s ok, but for the minor burns I bet it would help. I’m so sorry you are going through this. I can’t believe how strong you are!


Thank you so much


----------



## FizzyGoats

You’re doing such an amazing job with your goats. They are healing up nicely. I know they are still tender and vulnerable and have a ways to go, but I don’t think they could be in better hands. 

How is Crescent doing? Does Folklore seem to be any better?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> You’re doing such an amazing job with your goats. They are healing up nicely. I know they are still tender and vulnerable and have a ways to go, but I don’t think they could be in better hands.
> 
> How is Crescent doing? Does Folklore seem to be any better?


Crescent looks good physically. But she hates everyone right now unless we have treats lol. Folklore is slowly getting better. His legs are very stiff still so his walking I think causes him pain. Thank you so much for the kind words and support!! Seeing them go through this is so stressful. I just wish I could snap my fingers and every goat could be 100 percent back to their old selves.


----------



## Tanya

Eveey one of tgem are in wonderful hands


----------



## brigieboo

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Crescent looks good physically. But she hates everyone right now unless we have treats lol. Folklore is slowly getting better. His legs are very stiff still so his walking I think causes him pain. Thank you so much for the kind words and support!! Seeing them go through this is so stressful. I just wish I could snap my fingers and every goat could be 100 percent back to their old selves.


does she usually act like that?? maybe she's going into labor :0


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

brigieboo said:


> does she usually act like that?? maybe she's going into labor :0


She started acting like this about 4 days ago. Before she was loveable


----------



## Tanya

Its the prelabour standoffish behaviour. She is cooking the little ones to make sure her mommas heart can heal.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tanya said:


> Its the prelabour standoffish behaviour. She is cooking the little ones to make sure her mommas heart can heal.


I sure hope so!!!


----------



## happybleats

It's funny how kidding can change a doe. Unfriendly can be come friendly and friendly can want to be left alone. Keep a good eye on her. Babies just might be pending soon


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Glad everyone seems to be healing up well!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I don’t know what causes random bouts of sadness to pop up when you’re trying to heal. But tonight I am missing my willow so much.





















this little girl came into my life and had completely stolen my heart.


----------



## happybleats

Memories tend to peek a head I there and stir things up. ((Hugs)


----------



## FizzyGoats

She seems like she was pure love in goat form. I’m so sorry. Your grief will likely hit you in waves when you are least prepared for it. Sometimes I think that is the way our inner selves force us to feel and mourn. 

What a sweet little thing Willow was. Thank you for sharing those pictures of her with us. I’m sending the biggest, tightest virtual hug to you.


----------



## ksalvagno

It can be very hard.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> She seems like she was pure love in goat form. I’m so sorry. Your grief will likely hit you in waves when you are least prepared for it. Sometimes I think that is the way our inner selves force us to feel and mourn.
> 
> What a sweet little thing Willow was. Thank you for sharing those pictures of her with us. I’m sending the biggest, tightest virtual hug to you.


You know when you try to be strong because you know others are watching? Lexi was such a big part of their lives and I know she is just as sad. I don’t want her to see me sad because I don’t want her to be sad. Sometimes being a momma just means crying in the bathroom where no one can see you


----------



## FizzyGoats

You’ve all been going through a terrible situation. It’s ok to have breakdowns. Even if you cry in front of your children sometimes, that’s ok too. You’re doing a wonderful job getting everyone through this. Just remember, you need to take care of your children’s mother too. And if that means crying in the bathroom for now, then you go right ahead. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I know she’s anxious about starting 10th grade without any friends, and she has lots of acne and a scar across her scalp from her stroke when she was 11. Kids make such fun of her, I just don’t want to add to her mental stress. I will gladly carry the load alone if she can get some peace before she starts school in a few weeks


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

She’s a beautiful soul and an amazing daughter. But when you’re a teenager and kids are being mean, none of that stuff really matters at the time.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Sounds like your daughter has so much to deal with. I can understand your desire to shield her from as much as possible. Life itself can be cruel, add teenage bullies to the mix and it can become too much to bear. Gosh, I don’t know how you’re handling it all right now. I can tell you one of the best things your daughter has in her life that will help her cope and get through it all is a strong, supportive mom.


----------



## lottsagoats1

I am so sorry this happened to you. 10 years ago a neighborhood kid torched my barn, killing all my goats (newborns, milkers, preggos and my buck). I so feel your pain. You have them in a barn for their safety, but it ends up causing their death.

I still cry about the loss of my 14 babies in that fire. My barn was only 4 feet from my back door (my house started to burn also, but they got it out before it went up), so every time I walked out of the house I saw the burned barn and would cry. The cement pad is still there, and keeps reminding me of the loss. I can stand there and know where each goat died. The grief never goes away but it does get easier to deal with after a while. Just remember the good times with your lost babies and know they will be waiting for you when you leave this earth.

Hugs and hope for some healthy babies for your to love on.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

lottsagoats1 said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you. 10 years ago a neighborhood kid torched my barn, killing all my goats (newborns, milkers, preggos and my buck). I so feel your pain. You have them in a barn for their safety, but it ends up causing their death.


It’s just horrible. I am so sorry this happened to you. I know we should feel so blessed that no human lives were stolen from us, which I will forever be grateful, but for some, animals lives can be just as important as human lives. I will forever grieve any baby I lose. Even if it’s “just” a fur baby


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> Sounds like your daughter has so much to deal with. I can understand your desire to shield her from as much as possible. Life itself can be cruel, add teenage bullies to the mix and it can become too much to bear. Gosh, I don’t know how you’re handling it all right now. I can tell you one of the best things your daughter has in her life that will help her cope and get through it all is a strong, supportive mom.


Thank you so much. I’m in tears right now reading this. Ugh I can’t believe I’m so emotional right now. But being a good momma is all I can ever hope for


----------



## MadHouse

I admire you for the way you are going through this. For sharing with us. Allowing yourself to be sad, and being strong at the same time. Sending you a truckload of more strength and courage to get through this trying time.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MadHouse said:


> I admire you for the way you are going through this. For sharing with us. Allowing yourself to be sad, and being strong at the same time. Sending you a truckload of more strength and courage to get through this trying time.


Thank you so much. Sometimes when I post I feel like I’m complaining too much or being too emotional. But I keep thinking one day someone might go through the same thing and not know how to deal and maybe somehow my posts can help. It’s horrible to deal with and I’m learning as I go. I don’t really know what’s the “right” way to deal with it . But thank god for people like you guys and this group who don’t judge you for bad times and moments when your vulnerable. The morning that it happened, I call 911, my husband who was at work, I tried to call my dad because he’s who I talk to whenever I’m overwhelmed, and then I thought omg I need to reach out to the goat forum because maybe they can help me emotionally: I’m so glad I did. The emotional and mental support from you guys is more than anyone could ever hope for. I have so much love and respect for everyone in this group.


----------



## MadHouse

This group is amazing. The support we get from each other is invaluable. I am so glad you are able to share with us.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I think the most frustrating thing is me dealing with myself. When you have depression for years, you convince yourself that when you wake up in the morning, you will be in a different mindset and things will be better. Yet you wake up and things are the same. Almost like setting yourself for failure every morning


----------



## FizzyGoats

You are never “complaining” too much. After what you went through, I’m amazed by you everyday, that you are functioning and not just functioning but doing such a terrific job with your animals and family. 

Depression, even without tragedy, is a lot to deal with. Be kind to yourself. Treat yourself with the same compassion and understanding you hope others extend to your sweet daughter. You are a precious commodity and very needed. And look at how amazing you are. Seriously, I wish you could see it from my perspective. 

And I too love this group for their support and encouragement. Need to laugh? Need to cry? We’re here to do that with you. I know we all just wish there was more we could do than hope, pray, and send virtual hugs. I’m so glad you share with us. And you’re absolutely right, someday your willingness to share your experience with us might help someone else in a similar situation.


----------



## Lil Boogie

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Do you guys think a goat grieves the loss of one of their goat friends?


Yes....100%....my goat Scarlett lost her sister Willow and boy....she is a different goat...she would not go out to pasture with the others...


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Lil Boogie said:


> Yes....100%....my goat Scarlett lost her sister Willow and boy....she is a different goat...she would not go out to pasture with the others...


That’s so sad


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm so honored that we can be of help to you. I always feel like when tragedies happen to people that my words on a screen couldn't possibly help, but it's good to know that they do. Never feel like you are complaining too much! That is not possible in this situation. 😉


----------



## FizzyGoats

How are your goaties doing today?


----------



## Tanya

I am so happy ro see that God is keeping his Blessed hands over you all. And that there are so many good steps forward. Please remember that depression is an emotion that can most certainly be over come by a person. Grief is a natural way to remember the beautiful moments that once were. Humans and animals grieve. There is an open space, silence and an emptiness that appears. But human and animal learn to fill that space some how. Humans do it through remembering. Animals are more primitive. They continue surviving and living.
You and your family have endured allot of painful moments recently, but you jave chosen to stand up and lead.
Cry when you must. Laugh when you can. Reminisce when possible but whatever you do make new beautiful memories.
We are here. Going no where.


----------



## toth boer goats

So precious.

You are someone special and I highly commend you, for giving these poor sweet goats the love and great care they need.

Glad they are doing better.

Keep a close eye on mama to be goat.

Bless you and your goats.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

we spent yesterday building a temporary shelter while we rebuild a small barn.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Darkfoot approves but I think he want us to just live in the yard with him lol


----------



## MellonFriend

Looks good!


----------



## Tanya

Yeah. He wants you to move right in with him.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Crescent is hanging out by herself, head pressed against the wall. It looks like she has a tiny bit of white discharge. Not sure if this is it or she’s just trying to get me excited lol.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

She’s Munching on hay, so I guess it won’t be tonight. She loves to get me all excited. Lol


----------



## brigieboo

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> She’s Munching on hay, so I guess it won’t be tonight. She loves to get me all excited. Lol


mine did that same thing!!! i was all excited, put her in the birthing pen and waited. nothing. she had them the next afternoon lol


----------



## Kass

How are her ligaments? 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Kass said:


> How are her ligaments?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


She doesn’t really let me touch her back end anymore. She was really swollen back there after the fire and ever since she doesn’t let anyone touch her tail/lower spine area


----------



## FizzyGoats

Darkfoot looks so good in that pic. And yes, he definitely wants you to move in to their new digs with them. 

Poor Crescent is going through even more than most soon to be moms. She’s lucky to have you help her through this. And it’s nice to see that she’s still sticking with the doe code no matter what. Lol.


----------



## Kass

I hope she has an easy delivery and healthy babies. She will go when she's good and ready.
Sending healing prayers for you and your animals. 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya

I think Crescent will take it easy and kid when ready. She will help her mommas anxiety level elevate just so slightly. 😁 I hope she is an easy kidding. For you and for her.
All love and prayers out to you


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

For the first time since this all happened, I have been able to feel the baby move!!!!!!!!! I am so relieved


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Is it true that if you feel movement, the doe won’t kid for atleast 18 hours?


----------



## brigieboo

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Is it true that if you feel movement, the doe won’t kid for atleast 18 hours?


i could never feel movement until a couple hours before they kidded.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

brigieboo said:


> i could never feel movement until a couple hours before they kidded.


I have read multiple things online that says u can’t feel them for 12-18 hours before she kids. So if you feel movement, don’t expect any kids for Atleast half a day. I always wondered if there was any truth to it.


----------



## MellonFriend

I can't answer your question, but it so reassuring that you felt baby movement! They're alive! Haha! 😄


----------



## littleheathens

Just reading this all now...it sounds like everyone's turned a corner in healing. Hopefully the trajectory continues and you can all recover completely, in time. That kidding will be quite a gift!

A couple other easy herbs not mentioned that I've relied on are Saint John's Wort for burns and scarring (I find the scent of the infused oil very soothing, too- i LOVE it) and turmeric for acne/skin breakouts. Maybe it can calm your daughter's skin. You can use capsules or in food (but it's absorbed better with fats and black pepper, so it's trickier than popping capsules). 

The baby movement seems like urban legend to me.  IDK...

Will you get any help from insurance? House siding, surely. Here's to better, brighter, days and small victories! Let us know if you set up a go fund me.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

littleheathens said:


> Just reading this all now...it sounds like everyone's turned a corner in healing. Hopefully the trajectory continues and you can all recover completely, in time. That kidding will be quite a gift!
> 
> A couple other easy herbs not mentioned that I've relied on are Saint John's Wort for burns and scarring (I find the scent of the infused oil very soothing, too- i LOVE it) and turmeric for acne/skin breakouts. Maybe it can calm your daughter's skin. You can use capsules or in food (but it's absorbed better with fats and black pepper, so it's trickier than popping capsules).
> 
> The baby movement seems like urban legend to me.  IDK...
> 
> Will you get any help from insurance? House siding, surely. Here's to better, brighter, days and small victories! Let us know if you set up a go fund me.


I did set up a go fund me that helped with vet bills and the basics like a new muck rake, a new wheel barrel, new trash cans. You don’t realize how much of your everyday items are in the barn until it’s all Gone. The siding was but the barn wasn’t covered. Btw I love your name on here


----------



## littleheathens

I found the gofundme! Barn fire, vet bills and feed, organized by Camaray Isaacs

Thanks!  Our farm name is Little Heathens Farm, inspired by family, history and this book: Little Heathens | Home


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

littleheathens said:


> I found the gofundme! Barn fire, vet bills and feed, organized by Camaray Isaacs
> 
> Thanks!  Our farm name is Little Heathens Farm, inspired by family, history and this book: Little Heathens | Home


Thank you sooo much 🥰🥰. I will definitely check out the book. I love farming memoirs


----------



## FizzyGoats

littleheathens said:


> I found the gofundme! Barn fire, vet bills and feed, organized by Camaray Isaacs
> 
> Thanks!  Our farm name is Little Heathens Farm, inspired by family, history and this book: Little Heathens | Home


So glad you found and shared this gofundme! Thank you!!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you guys so much. I’m not crying your crying lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. ((Hugs))


----------



## Damfino

It's been a while since I've had time to catch up on this thread, but I'm glad to hear your goats are doing well. I'm glad Crescent has had some time to heal instead of kidding right away. I hope she has a totally normal delivery and healthy kids! 

It's ok to cry with or in front of your kids. They need to see that grieving is a normal part of human life and those feelings are ok. Talk with them about it. There are healthy and unhealthy ways to deal with emotions. Letting emotions control us is unhealthy, but bottling them up or avoiding any display is also unhealthy. Grieving is not the same as depression. Depression is an unhealthy mental/emotional/spiritual state that needs treatment. Depression is so common in our society and is unfortunately most often treated with drugs. I hope you can get some good help for this problem. My husband struggled with depression for years so I know how hard it is to live with and to overcome. I admire your strength through this tough situation. A barn fire is every animal owner's worst nightmare.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Damfino said:


> It's been a while since I've had time to catch up on this thread, but I'm glad to hear your goats are doing well. I'm glad Crescent has had some time to heal instead of kidding right away. I hope she has a totally normal delivery and healthy kids!
> 
> It's ok to cry with or in front of your kids. They need to see that grieving is a normal part of human life and those feelings are ok. Talk with them about it. There are healthy and unhealthy ways to deal with emotions. Letting emotions control us is unhealthy, but bottling them up or avoiding any display is also unhealthy. Grieving is not the same as depression. Depression is an unhealthy mental/emotional/spiritual state that needs treatment. Depression is so common in our society and is unfortunately most often treated with drugs. I hope you can get some good help for this problem. My husband struggled with depression for years so I know how hard it is to live with and to overcome. I admire your strength through this tough situation. A barn fire is every animal owner's worst nightmare.


Thank you so much for the kind words. I’m on three different anti depressants but some days the depression just comes out of no where and takes all your energy away. I’m sorry that your husband has had a long struggle. My mom had it my entire childhood and I have had to deal with for about 12 years. But if I have healthy and happy animals and kids, I can handle anything else.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

crescents lady bits have started shedding the old damaged skin. Her udder looks huge. I can’t wait to see a baby


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I am really hoping Poe that I lost back in March to UC is the sire. He was such a special goat and losing him was devastating. Ever since I suspected Crescent was pregnant, I have hoped and prayed everyday that she has a little mini Poe. Either way the baby will be so loved, but it would be so amazing if she happened to have his baby.


----------



## MellonFriend

That udder's looking just about ready. I think you'll have babies soon! 😃

I'm hoping she'll give you your mini Poe and maybe a baby girl too. 😊 Good luck Crescent!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I haven’t been able to feel her ligaments this afternoon. I just checked again and they definitely aren’t there


----------



## MadHouse

Healthy and happy kidding thoughts to Crescent and you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How are you today? Grief is like an onion, you peel a layer, you have tears, and then you move forward..or stay & cry some more. That way we can accept what happened and deal with a llttle bit at a time. Otherwise we are overwhelmed & trapped in depression. The care & love you have for your goats is healing you. The work on the sores and empathy.with their pain, is all healing. You are amazing and Doing Great Job! Allow yourself to cry. Also allow yourself to smile from the Good memories! 💝


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

we have a boy!!!!!


----------



## Kass

Yay! He's so cute and tiny! 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## FizzyGoats

He looks perfect. How tiny and sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

my heart is so full. A couple weeks ago I thought I had lost crescent in the fire, at that moment I honestly didn’t think we would be here tonight with her little baby.


----------



## EJskeleton

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 210681
> View attachment 210682
> my heart is so full. A couple weeks ago I thought I had lost crescent in the fire, at that moment I honestly didn’t think we would be here tonight with her little baby.


AHHH! Congrats! I've been following along this entire time, and I'm so heartbroken. However, I'm so happy that you have a little piece of joy back.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

welcome to midnight Raven farm, Ash!!!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

He’s just what your farm needs. So precious!


----------



## GoosegirlAsh

He's beautiful. So happy for you!


----------



## MellonFriend

He's BEAUTIFUL!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! 😍🥰😘 I love his name!

How did the birth go?


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MellonFriend said:


> He's BEAUTIFUL!!!! CONGRATULATIONS! 🥰 I love his name!
> 
> How did the birth go?


I fed everyone and she was eating acting normal so went inside to spend time with my hubby before he went to bed, 45 minutes later I went to go check on her again and the baby was there and she was cleaning him off. I was so excited to see a little baby lol


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm so so happy for you!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you everyone!!!!!! I’m on cloud 9 right now lol


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

She passed the placenta and he’s been nursing. Crescent is back to eating and is being such an attentive momma. The best outcome I could have hoped for.


----------



## happybleats

Yahoooo..congrats...


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! That’s awesome!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What an Adorable little one! 💝💝 Makes me want to snuggle that precious face! Im soooo happy for you!


----------



## MadHouse

Yaaaay!! What a wonderful gift!
Precious little Ash!
I am so glad all went well!
🥰 And he is sooo cute!! 🥰


----------



## thefarmgirl

Hey that is so awesome!! He’s really cute️is he a Nigerian dwarf?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

thefarmgirl said:


> Hey that is so awesome!! He’s really cute️is he a Nigerian dwarf?


Yea 🥰


----------



## Calistar

Congrats! Beautiful coloring, and I love his name!


----------



## Tanya

Poe and Crescent did good. You did good. Congratulations. He is such a snuggle bug. Well done to Crescent. And you are an amazing person.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tanya said:


> Poe and Crescent did good. You did good. Congratulations. He is such a snuggle bug. Well done to Crescent. And you are an amazing person.


Awwww Thank you so much!


----------



## brigieboo

hes soo adorable!! congrats!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Congratulations! I am so glad all went well. It will be healing for all of you to have some new life on the farm


----------



## Damfino

Yay! This makes me so happy!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

He's beautiful!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Folklore hasn’t been doing very well the past 2 days. I made him another appt for tomorrow morning at the vet to see if there’s anything else I can do. This heat isn’t helping anything so he’s gonna spend the rest of the day in my living room


----------



## MadHouse

I hope the vet has a good idea what to do for him and he feels better soon.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm




----------



## FizzyGoats

Poor guy. I hope he gets feeling better soon. Let us know what the vet says. Looks like he’s getting first-class care.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I didn’t realize that crescent had a very tiny scab from the fire on one of her teats. Poor momma looked so engorged this morning on one side. I got the scab off and milked her a little bit to make sure things were flowing and then baby was able to drink from that side. I’m sure she hated me for picking at her sore udder.


----------



## MellonFriend

Really watch that side to see if she is letting baby Ash drink. They can get engorged very fast again, especially with a single, so just keep an eye and milk her down as necessary.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MellonFriend said:


> Really watch that side to see if she is letting baby Ash drink. They can get engorged very fast again, especially with a single, so just keep an eye and milk her down as necessary.


My daughter and I have been taking turns going out there to make sure he’s feeding from that side too. And then we milk just a little bit to make sure it’s still flowing and not scabbing back up.


----------



## Sfgwife

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> My daughter and I have been taking turns going out there to make sure he’s feeding from that side too. And then we milk just a little bit to make sure it’s still flowing and not scabbing back up.



When we have singlets we start milking from the get go. No separation though. But they get milked twice a day.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Sfgwife said:


> When we have singlets we start milking from the get go. No separation though. But they get milked twice a day.


Nigerian?


----------



## Lil Boogie

WE HAVE A BABY?????!.!?!.?!.!.!.!.!.! YAYYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie

Such a cutie!!! Im so happy for you!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Lil Boogie said:


> Such a cutie!!! Im so happy for you!


Thank you so much!!! I’m so sorry about all your fur babies


----------



## Sfgwife

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Nigerian?


Both nigi and mini nubians. It will help keep her udder even and she will not be crazy full. There will be plenty for lil bit to drink.


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable 😊


----------



## MellonFriend

How's Folklore doing today?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MellonFriend said:


> How's Folklore doing today?


They ended up removing his dew claw that had separated from his foot during the fire. They gave me more ointment and more pain meds. They recommend I give him a room temp oatmeal bath once a week to see if that helps. They said his body being covered in scabs and sloughing off will happen for quite a while. He didn’t have a temp so they aren’t suspecting an infection. Pretty much said just keep doing what we’re doing. She tried to trim his hooves because somehow part of them have started growing faster on one side of each back hoof. So they are uneven. But having to hold his legs up is painful for him, so they couldn’t get much more trimmed off.


----------



## Tanya

Poor guy. He will get through this. He has a strong will to boot. And a strong herd.


----------



## MellonFriend

Poor guy. Warm oatmeal bath sounds nice. Thanks for the update!


----------



## happybleats

Awe..poor guy. This will be a long road for you both. If you can get quality essential oils..Lavender has been used in burn units for years...you can add some to witch hazel and spray him 3 to 4 times a day. It's soothing and healing. Manuka honey is also very very good for wounds. Since he's inside and bugs and flies won't be an issue you can do thin layers. A Friend helped ab older neighbor who accidentally ran over a doe (gentleman didn't see her) she got caught under his truck and got dragged before he realized she was there..any way..she used Manuka honey on the wounds. Spread it on..added gauze. She left it in a few hours..or longer if she could keep watch since bugs are attracted to it. She would wipe her clean when she couldn't keep watch. The goats skin healed so nice. It was a lot of work and with flies and ants can be a challenge


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

happybleats said:


> Awe..poor guy. This will be a long road for you both. If you can get quality essential oils..Lavender has been used in burn units for years...you can add some to witch hazel and spray him 3 to 4 times a day. It's soothing and healing. Manuka honey is also very very good for wounds. Since he's inside and bugs and flies won't be an issue you can do thin layers. A Friend helped ab older neighbor who accidentally ran over a doe (gentleman didn't see her) she got caught under his truck and got dragged before he realized she was there..any way..she used Manuka honey on the wounds. Spread it on..added gauze. She left it in a few hours..or longer if she could keep watch since bugs are attracted to it. She would wipe her clean when she couldn't keep watch. The goats skin healed so nice. It was a lot of work and with flies and ants can be a challenge


Thank you so much. Definitely some ideas to try!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Poor Folklore. It’s amazing there’s no infection. You are doing such a great job with your herd. 

How is Ash doing? Are your kids already in love with him as deeply as you are? Is Crescent able to nurse ok?


----------



## MellonFriend

Manuka is great, but if you can't get it, even normal honey will work. 😉


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> Poor Folklore. It’s amazing there’s no infection. You are doing such a great job with your herd.
> 
> How is Ash doing? Are your kids already in love with him as deeply as you are? Is Crescent able to nurse ok?


My daughter definitely is lol. I’m pretty sure my husband is tired of me talking about how cute the baby is 🤣🤣 crescent somehow managed to form a small scab again over that teat while I was at the vet 2 counties over. So she did not appreciate me having to remove it and milk her out some. Other than that she’s doing great. Very attentive. She couldn’t find Ash earlier and she let me know she was upset lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

Awh, she’s a good mama. Hopefully that dang scab will just give up and go away. And Ash is too adorable not to talk about all the time. Lol. I’m so glad your daughter is loving on him. I’m sure it helps heal her heart too. Little Ash has no idea the light he brought with him to the farm. And I’m so glad that Crescent is such a wonderful mom to him.


----------



## MellonFriend

We would definitely like some more pictures of the baby when you get the chance.😏 I'm sure we won't get bored of hearing and seeing how cute he is. 😚


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I have learned alot with all the posts. Im sorry it was because of this tragedy. Im so thrilled all the goats are doing so well. And then that precious Ash! Sooooo cute. Thankyou for shareing all you are going through. You definately have an amazing Spirit! Keep it up!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MellonFriend said:


> We would definitely like some more pictures of the baby when you get the chance. I'm sure we won't get bored of hearing and seeing how cute he is.




__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content






















I can’t get over how cute he is 🤣


----------



## MellonFriend

He is sooooo cute.😙 His color too is just gorgeous. He's going to be such a handsome man when he grows up. 🥰


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MellonFriend said:


> He is sooooo cute. His color too is just gorgeous. He's going to be such a handsome man when he grows up. 🥰


He’s already so spunky and bouncing around. That little goat dance is the cutest thing in the world. I think that’s what started my goat addiction lol


----------



## Tanya

He is so handsome


----------



## FizzyGoats

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> He’s already so spunky and bouncing around. That little goat dance is the cutest thing in the world. I think that’s what started my goat addiction lol


He’s so cute. I just want to give a thousand kisses to that little goat face! 
And that dance, oh my gosh, I can just picture him doing it. So adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is awesome, a big congrats.

So adorable. 😍


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Any ideas on how to possibly prevent that scab from reforming? I’m going out to milk her every 2 hours and just in that short time period, it’s scabbed over again. I feel like torturing her constantly picking it off to milk her. Anything I can try that might prevent scabbing?


----------



## ksalvagno

Do you put anything on like coconut oil?


----------



## happybleats

Anything you put on it to keep a scab from forming will also attract dirt but maybe a thick layer of Vaseline then gauze to help keep dirt away from the skin. ??


----------



## MadHouse

I find bag balm works well.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I have bag balm and Vaseline. I will give those a try. Thanks y’all


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Do u guys ever feel like your soul just needs a vacation for a day? Just 24 hours where you’re not worried about animals or kids. Somehow your brain thinks it’s possible to have a break from stress and worry. Then two hours later u realize the Netflix movie ran late, your behind on chores, and as your milking a goat at almost 10 pm by flashlight, you realize you will never have a vaca because you have livestock you absolutely love. Lol


----------



## Tanya

Of course. You must also remember your lifestock need to rest too so you deserve the 24 hour break.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yes! I sometimes wonder what it would be like to have a day with absolutely nothing that needs to be done. Of course we adore our animals and family and this is the life we chose and wouldn’t change it, but there are those little fantasy moments where I wonder what it’d be like to just rest for a day or two.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its called vacation. I call my niece, payher to watch my livestock. She stays at my house and treats them all like kings & queens. Worse than me. It gives her a paid break, and me some time away. Its usually every 2 years. Yes its a small risk. But so far, a wonderful time for all of us.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Vacation? Is that in another language? Lol. I hope someday to find someone who can take care of my animals. Family isn’t an option and I don’t really know anyone around here, so it may take me a while but I’m sure I’ll find someone someday.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> Vacation? Is that in another language? Lol. I hope someday to find someone who can take care of my animals. Family isn’t an option and I don’t really know anyone around here, so it may take me a while but I’m sure I’ll find someone someday.


That’s my situation too. A few years ago, I asked my parents to spend the weekend with my animals as we took the kids to Myrtle beach. They lost the instructions I put out for feeding the animals, they lost my dog and they left after 24 hours because my mom was worried about her cats being alone back home lol.


----------



## FizzyGoats

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> That’s my situation too. A few years ago, I asked my parents to spend the weekend with my animals as we took the kids to Myrtle beach. They lost the instructions I put out for feeding the animals, they lost my dog and they left after 24 hours because my mom was worried about her cats being alone back home lol.


Oh gosh, this sounds very similar to when I paid my mom (good money too) to watch my animals. So frustrating. At least she didn’t lose my dog (well she did but found him again before I was home, only know this because a neighbor told on her - oh and she had a bunch of people who I don’t know over). She keeps offering to watch them again and no way that is going to happen. And my adult daughter who lives in another state is pregnant and I have no idea how I’ll go see her and the baby unless my husband takes enough vacation to be home so I can visit and then he can. We would like to meet our first grandchild together (especially since we already know the baby will immediately need heart surgery) but doubt that will happen. I’m going to start asking the vet, maybe reach out to a 4-H club or something to see if I can find anyone. 

And after you get your goats on the mend and everything settled and rebuilt, you and your family definitely need a vacation. I hope we both somehow can find someone terrific to watch our animals!


----------



## MadHouse

A far fetched but brilliant idea:
Someone on the Goat Spot who is now goatless travels from farm to farm, covering for people’s vacations!


----------



## tiffin

MadHouse said:


> A far fetched but brilliant idea:
> Someone on the Goat Spot who is now goatless travels from farm to farm, covering for people’s vacations!


Wouldn't that be great!


----------



## MadHouse

tiffin said:


> Wouldn't that be great!


A Goat Spotter. A retired goat farmer travelling with a camper.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh gosh, this sounds very similar to when I paid my mom (good money too) to watch my animals. So frustrating. At least she didn’t lose my dog (well she did but found him again before I was home, only know this because a neighbor told on her - oh and she had a bunch of people who I don’t know over). She keeps offering to watch them again and no way that is going to happen. And my adult daughter who lives in another state is pregnant and I have no idea how I’ll go see her and the baby unless my husband takes enough vacation to be home so I can visit and then he can. We would like to meet our first grandchild together (especially since we already know the baby will immediately need heart surgery) but doubt that will happen. I’m going to start asking the vet, maybe reach out to a 4-H club or something to see if I can find anyone.
> 
> And after you get your goats on the mend and everything settled and rebuilt, you and your family definitely need a vacation. I hope we both somehow can find someone terrific to watch our animals!


Oh no I’m so sorry to hear about your grand baby. That’s just terrible. I hope you guys can figure out a way to go together. I completely understand wanting to experience that with your hubby.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse ...are you volunteering?.😁🤪


----------



## MellonFriend

A Goat Spotter! I love it!! 😂


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> @MadHouse ...are you volunteering?.😁🤪


Once I retire maybe! In the meantime, Who would look after my goats?


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is a genius idea! So who here wants to come stay in TN for a week this fall? Lol.


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> That is a genius idea! So who here wants to come stay in TN for a week this fall? Lol.


I must admit, it wasn’t my idea. My girlfriend thinks outside the box. Maybe you can make a thread to see of anyone is interested. There are a few goatless people on here.


----------



## happybleats

I wonder if anyone told us that this life was a ball and chain, if we would have still done it? 🤣 I think I would have. I'm a home body. But my kids couldn't wait to get away...and now most are looking for their own piece of farm heaven lol. Took them getting away to see the value. It's a hard life but a great one most times.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> That is a genius idea! So who here wants to come stay in TN for a week this fall? Lol.


I’m in TN 🤣


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

oatmeal bath done. Now folklore is wanting some cuddles from lex


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Bless his heart. Sending prayers for healing physically & mentally!


----------



## FizzyGoats

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I’m in TN 🤣


Right after you posted about the fire, I looked up where you live to see if I could physically come help but we’re on opposite ends of the state, about a 7 hr drive away from each other.  But at least we are technically in the same state. 



MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 210822
> oatmeal bath done. Now folklore is wanting some cuddles from lex


Oh, that is so sweet. Poor guy. Lucky he has her there for some extra love and comfort. That’s such a touching picture.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> Right after you posted about the fire, I looked up where you live to see if I could physically come help but we’re on opposite ends of the state, about a 7 hr drive away from each other.  But at least we are technically in the same state.
> 
> 
> Oh, that is so sweet. Poor guy. Lucky he has her there for some extra love and comfort. That’s such a touching picture.


Thank god for daughters.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I hope Folklore gets to feeling better soon!
I wish I could come and help out by giving you a break. I'm currently farm sitting for a friend/neighbor while they take a vacation...I knew exactly how much having dairy goats would tie me down when I started. I'd always sworn I would never have dairy animals, because you don't ever get much of a break. But after a year or two of working a 'normal' job and living a 'normal' life, I realized I was just as tied down by those things, only in a different way. I was tied to work schedules and social obligations, and I realized I'd probably be happier if I was outside most of the day, doing something that kept me physically fit and that I found rewarding and challenging.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

This ain’t my year y’all. My husband has decided to leave us.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh, I'm so so sorry. I hope this isn't a bad thing to say, but if he's decided to leave at a time like this, then shame on him.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

He and my son have been butting heads a lot lately. So he sent me these text


----------



## MellonFriend

Wow... gosh. That's terrible. 😔 I'm so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m just reading this with my mouth agape. What the heck? I can’t even believe you’re somehow managing all you are and now your husband is leaving? And tells you through text? I don’t have words. 

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm so sorry! That's so much for you to handle.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I need to figure out how I’m gonna raise my kids on my own. I have always just been a stay at home. But my brain is so mentally and emotionally exhausted lately, it doesn’t wanna work anymore


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I needed his help tonight to put medicine on folklores hood and re wrap it. And instead he was inside packing up his things. It’s crazy how u can feel so small and alone in such a huge world


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry. Praying for you.


----------



## Damfino

Wow. What a punch to the gut. Is there any way to get some kind of intervention? Does your husband realize how this will impact your son? Your son may be mad enough right now to not care, but eventually he will blame himself for breaking up the family and hurting everyone. As much as he resents it right now, he needs his father in his life. Can you convince your husband to seek out family counseling with you and your son? Some situations seem totally hopeless until you get an objective outsider involved to figure out what compromises and changes can be made. It's worth a shot if he'll do it. Marriages and family aren't something to just throw away when they get difficult!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im sorry. That is painful.


----------



## Sfgwife

happybleats said:


> Anything you put on it to keep a scab from forming will also attract dirt but maybe a thick layer of Vaseline then gauze to help keep dirt away from the skin. ??



Coconut oil, olive oil or weed em and reap has a nice udder cream you can make. I like it and it has lavender and tee tree eo in it that will help healing too. Plus it won’t hurt Ash to get his nip while it is on her teat.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Damfino said:


> Wow. What a punch to the gut. Is there any way to get some kind of intervention? Does your husband realize how this will impact your son? Your son may be mad enough right now to not care, but eventually he will blame himself for breaking up the family and hurting everyone. As much as he resents it right now, he needs his father in his life. Can you convince your husband to seek out family counseling with you and your son? Some situations seem totally hopeless until you get an objective outsider involved to figure out what compromises and changes can be made. It's worth a shot if he'll do it. Marriages and family aren't something to just throw away when they get difficult!


Things got physical and I had to step between them. I don’t think he deserves to be around our son anymore .


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I don’t know if it’s PTSD from being in the war or being abused by his father. But yesterday the man I saw scared me.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

On a more positive note look how big my zucchini is







🤣


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm




----------



## happybleats

I agree with Damfino. Not knowing all the details...his childhood, your ls and how you are as parents and as spouses..but you been together long enough to have two beautiful children and that is worth fighting for. Marriage is hard enough without baggage...but we all tend to bring at least one bag with us. I'm not sure how old your son is..but we had a very combative teenager..they can push those buttons you thought you never would have pushed. Even if counseling doesn't heal your marriage..maybe can heal the family.
Prayers and big bear hugs


----------



## FizzyGoats

I am so sorry. I can’t imagine how alone, terrified, saddened, and overwhelmed you must feel.

I do agree with the suggestion of some type of counseling or therapy. Even if you don’t want your husband to be part of it, you and your children, probably especially your son, could use a soft, safe place to fall to pieces and have someone who knows what they are doing to help mend the wounds. 



MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I don’t know if it’s PTSD from being in the war or being abused by his father. But yesterday the man I saw scared me.


Oh man, this is just such a sad situation for all. I hope your son is ok and that he’ll be able to heal. I hope the same for all of you, even your husband and hope he too seeks help. My husband spent a little over 3 years total (deployed three times) between Iraq and Afghanistan, and he was right in the thick of it, combat arms for all 3 on small little outposts where it often felt like everyone but the enemy forgot about them. It can mess a person up. I don’t know if your husband is still active duty or out now, but either way, there are a lot of resources available to get support, and not just for him, for your entire family. If you need help navigating all that, let me know. 

The image of you trying to treat Folklore’s wounds alone while your husband packed his things just broke my heart. I ache for you, your family, and your animals. If there’s anything we can do to help, please let us know.


----------



## MellonFriend

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> On a more positive note look how big my zucchini is


Anyway, that is a nice zucchini.😬


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MellonFriend said:


> Anyway, that is a nice zucchini.


My plants were neglected right after the fire so I kind of lost hope that anything would thrive lol.


----------



## Damfino

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Things got physical and I had to step between them. I don’t think he deserves to be around our son anymore .


That's rough. Your husband may not _deserve_ to be around his son any more, but he will always be part of your son's life whether he deserves it or not, and although it doesn't seem like it now the odds are pretty high that your husband and son will crave each other's company again before long. It's important to acknowledge that this is a strong possibility and be prepared for it to happen because you can't step between them when it does. That would only cause another kind of resentment to arise. 

My cousin and his dad got into some pretty bad knock-down, drag-out fights while my cousin was a teenager. My uncle barely got the upper hand, which was a good thing because my cousin had no "stop" button and might have killed or seriously injured his father in the heat of those moments. Thankfully that phase eventually passed and my cousin grew up and both of those belligerent alpha males toned things down and realized that violence is not the answer. 

I'm sorry you're going through this. When it rains it pours. I know I'm just an "armchair quarterback" and not remotely in touch with the situation on the ground, but I do think it would be wise to seek out family counseling and include your husband on it if he'll consent. Whether he "deserves" it or not, he needs it and so does your son.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Damfino said:


> That's rough. Your husband may not _deserve_ to be around his son any more, but he will always be part of your son's life whether he deserves it or not, and although it doesn't seem like it now the odds are pretty high that your husband and son will crave each other's company again before long. It's important to acknowledge that this is a strong possibility and be prepared for it to happen because you can't step between them when it does. That would only cause another kind of resentment to arise.
> 
> My cousin and his dad got into some pretty bad knock-down, drag-out fights while my cousin was a teenager. My uncle barely got the upper hand, which was a good thing because my cousin had no "stop" button and might have killed or seriously injured his father in the heat of those moments. Thankfully that phase eventually passed and my cousin grew up and both of those belligerent alpha males toned things down and realized that violence is not the answer.
> 
> I'm sorry you're going through this. When it rains it pours. I know I'm just an "armchair quarterback" and not remotely in touch with the situation on the ground, but I do think it would be wise to seek out family counseling and include your husband on it if he'll consent. Whether he "deserves" it or not, he needs it and so does your son.


True. I mean I really don’t know how to feel or think about anything really. I just know a 12 year old can’t protect Themself from a grown man


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

When he choked and kicked him yesterday, that was the final straw. He’s 12 years old. I’m open to therapy but he needs anger management too. My first priority has to be to protect the kids. Everything could be a whole lot worse if joejoe goes to school and reports it to a teacher and DCS finds Joe in my house. I mean there’s a lot to consider besides just trying to work through family issues in therapy


----------



## happybleats

That is scary!! Right now you need peace.. From what it sounds like..your husband already regrets how he handled things and rather walk away then risk that again. Sometimes it's easier to walk away then work toward healing...that doesn't make it a better choice. Right now you all are raw! You hurt and are not in the best place to make permanent decisions on your furture. Take a day at a time. We are all here for you and your family in prayer and support.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

I haven't said anything on this thread, but I have been following it.
I'm so sorry your going through all this right now :hugs: You definitely have all my prayers and positive thoughts. You are doing such a great job nursing your goats back to health, and congrats on your new little baby!


----------



## Damfino

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> True. I mean I really don’t know how to feel or think about anything really. I just know a 12 year old can’t protect Themself from a grown man


You're right. There's a vast difference between a 12-year-old and a 16-year-old (which was when my cousin and his dad started brawling). Your husband definitely needs help for his anger. He can't lose his temper like that and become violent and abusive (physically, verbally, or emotionally!). He needs to learn self-control. When a father lacks self-control he's modeling this behavior to his children. And then dad wonders why his kids are so hard to manage. Hmm... 

If your husband can't control himself, it may be best that he removed himself the situation. He needs to get a handle on his emotions. I don't know that it needs to be permanent, but he needs to keep some distance if he can't be safe around the kids. Violence is absolutely NOT ok! He needs help, and so do you and your kids. This is not a "go it alone" situation.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank u so much guys. I just needed to vent to someone. If I talk to my parents they just freak out and asks what I’m gonna do.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry to hear that Midnight Raven.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is precious, poor baby, give him him love from me, but be gentle.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

toth boer goats said:


> That is precious, poor baby, give him him love from me, but be gentle.


The vet said she wanted to “warn me” that he might be scarred for life. I don’t care if he grows an extra head as long as he’s happy and healthy. So we just gotta get him back to his old self. He will be the most handsome goat ever


----------



## toth boer goats

Bless you. 
He deserves your love and compassion. With that, he will be just fine.


----------



## alwaystj9

Remote hugs and wishes for wellness for all of you.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

alwaystj9 said:


> Remote hugs and wishes for wellness for all of you.


Thank you so much 🖤🖤


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

The kids and I decided we need to put together the hay shelter on our own. Half way there 🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats

Way to go kids and mom! 

You are handling all this beautifully. You are doing amazing. Your children and animals are in excellent hands.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> Way to go kids and mom!
> 
> You are handling all this beautifully. You are doing amazing. Your children and animals are in excellent hands.


Omg thank you so much!!!


----------



## MellonFriend

Looks pretty spiffy! Was it hard to put together? Sometimes those kind of things are a real pain in the butt.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MellonFriend said:


> Looks pretty spiffy! Was it hard to put together? Sometimes those kind of things are a real pain in the butt.


I can’t figure out the cover part. I think my brain isn’t working today so I’m gonna try again tomorrow.


----------



## brigieboo

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I can’t figure out the cover part. I think my brain isn’t working today so I’m gonna try again tomorrow.


is it a kit?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

brigieboo said:


> is it a kit?










it’s this. I got it to hold hay temporarily


----------



## brigieboo

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 210862
> it’s this. I got it to hold hay temporarily


ohh. okay. i was gonna recommend a tarp but it kinda looks like thats what it is? haha


----------



## Tanya

Oh boy. It seems everything is coming down in one mighty crash. Ok, 12 year old boys go through this thing called "testing boundaries". In other words they are not certain if they are men or still children. They don't know if they have a set place in the world. This is the time when dads make or break their fragile ideas of the world. They need a firm hand but a soft touch. its very difficult. Dads also do not want to lose their place as the leader of the pack. With your husbands history it seems he never found his way out of the very dark place that he was forced into. Forgive your husband. Remember he is human. Yes, he needs help. Maybe instead of just writing him off, push him into the right direction. Teach your son the softer side of life. Let him grow into a beautiful young man. 
Your little Folklore is looking at a soft heart for comfort, and found it in that moment with your daughter. How is every one else?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tanya said:


> Oh boy. It seems everything is coming down in one mighty crash. Ok, 12 year old boys go through this thing called "testing boundaries". In other words they are not certain if they are men or still children. They don't know if they have a set place in the world. This is the time when dads make or break their fragile ideas of the world. They need a firm hand but a soft touch. its very difficult. Dads also do not want to lose their place as the leader of the pack. With your husbands history it seems he never found his way out of the very dark place that he was forced into. Forgive your husband. Remember he is human. Yes, he needs help. Maybe instead of just writing him off, push him into the right direction. Teach your son the softer side of life. Let him grow into a beautiful young man.
> Your little Folklore is looking at a soft heart for comfort, and found it in that moment with your daughter. How is every one else?


I have been messaging him and I suggested he looks into therapy and anger management so we can try to get our family back together. He didn’t really seem interested in the idea. I will keep lines of communication open of course, but if someone isn’t willing to put in the work then I can’t force things to go back to the way they were. Lexis biological dad walked out on us when she was a baby. Now she has watched Joey do it. And it kills me that she’s hurting and doesn’t understand why these things happen


----------



## Tanya

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I have been messaging him and I suggested he looks into therapy and anger management so we can try to get our family back together. He didn’t really seem interested in the idea. I will keep lines of communication open of course, but if someone isn’t willing to put in the work then I can’t force things to go back to the way they were. Lexis biological dad walked out on us when she was a baby. Now she has watched Joey do it. And it kills me that she’s hurting and doesn’t understand why these things happen


I am so sorry that this is what you are all going through. Its really scary. One day at a time.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you  I gotta figure out back to school clothes and supplies and taking care of the animals so I’m gonna try to focus on the things I can control. I can’t believe how expensive shoes are now days. It’s crazy


----------



## BV Farms

I pray that you and your whole family and farm will have healing, comfort, and peace of mind from Him who is the Great Comforter and Heavenly Father.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

BV Farms said:


> I pray that you and your whole family and farm will have healing, comfort, and peace of mind from Him who is the Great Comforter and Heavenly Father.


Thank you so much


----------



## Damfino

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Thank you  I gotta figure out back to school clothes and supplies and taking care of the animals so I’m gonna try to focus on the things I can control. I can’t believe how expensive shoes are now days. It’s crazy


I have fond memories of shopping for back to school clothes and shoes at thrift stores and even digging through the "free" bins at the church charity closet. Throughout the years, ALL of my favorite clothes and shoes came from second hand stores because until I was well over 30 I could not have afforded to buy any of them new. Now I shop thrift out of habit and because I can't stomach paying full price for new.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Damfino said:


> I have fond memories of shopping for back to school clothes and shoes at thrift stores and even digging through the "free" bins at the church charity closet. Throughout the years, ALL of my favorite clothes and shoes came from second hand stores because until I was well over 30 I could not have afforded to buy any of them new. Now I shop thrift out of habit and because I can't stomach paying full price for new.


I love shopping the clearance sections lol. 4 bucks for a shirt that was originally 25 heck yea lol. In my county and the next county over, we don’t have any thrift stores unfortunately.


----------



## happybleats

Yup..everything cost so much and at 12 years old..hes growing fast. My 15 year old went through 3 sizes over night it seems. I felt we just got him shoes or pants and he out grows them! I too love second hand places. We have one near us that is more expensive than regular store!! But recently found another that prices are super reasonable. Also..if you don't mind online shopping..Ebay often has bundles for sale..like people sell a box of size 12 jeans ect..might peek there. My kids love a great bargain almost more than I do lol. We raised 8 kids..we had to learn to be frugal. A friend of mine kids would die if they new where she bought their clothes. She would shop good will and such..come home wash dry and fold their "new" clothes for them. They never new and loved her selections lol. 
Hang in there. Give hubs a chance to decompress...think things through. As you said..you can only focus on things you have control over. ((Hugs)) for you and your family


----------



## toth boer goats

Great suggestions, praying things will get better.


----------



## FizzyGoats

It’s so hard to keep growing boys in clothes and shoes that fit for more than a month. My son was teeny-tiny until his sophomore year. Started that year shorter than me (I’m 5’2”) and ended high school at 6’1”. Luckily, he did not care what he wore or where it came from. He’d wear whatever he found in his drawers, closet, floor or whatever, as long as it passed the sniff test and he could fit in it. My daughter wanted brand name everything but never asked us for it. She was a born bargain shopper and had a job (her own choosing) from the time she was 12. She’d go to various thrift stores on their dollar days, find all the best brands in good condition (men’s and women’s and sizes didn’t matter) then sell them to a higher end second hand store and either take the cash or get store credit for what she wanted. She could paw through clearance racks for hours like a ravenous bear. I hate shopping, so she did all the clothes shopping for the whole family. For a while there, we all looked pretty spiffy. Now that she’s grown and moved away, we’re back to our normal lack of style. Lol. 

You are smart to concentrate on things you can do instead of getting lost in all the things you can’t control. At least the back to school stuff (though financially stressful) should be much needed fun time with the kiddos.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I found a new problem area on poor little folklore. Pretty much a layer of dead skin was just draped over a burn and there was no opening. So it was just kind of festering. I was able to trim some away to create an opening and put some antibiotic ointment on there. I called the vet and asked if we should do another round of antibiotics because there was an off smell. She’s gonna do another round of exceed. That poor boy can’t catch a break


----------



## littleheathens

You and Folklore...two peas in a pod with all these hardships. Maybe the spot will heal quickly since he's past the hardest parts now and can put more energy towards it.

I have two teenage boys (and a younger daughter), and currently have two paper bags of shoes about to go to the thrift store, along with a bunch of other stuff. Please, message me if you want me to put together a box for you guys- I'd be happy to ship it to you rather than donate it!! Just tell me some sizes and preferences in a private message so I don't ship things that aren't useful to you. By the way, your daughter is BEAUTIFUL. Her red hair, poise and profile- totally stunning.


----------



## FizzyGoats

How is Folklore doing today? 

Did you get the hay shed cover figured out? 

And of course, I have to ask how little Ash is doing?


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor Folklore. 

Hope he will be ok.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

He has new pain meds to try along with antibiotics. I have been worried about joes mental health so I convinced him to come stay at home while he tries to get help. We took the kids out to lunch today. We found an anger management course that the VA offers so he said he is willing to give that a shot.







thanks everyone for your love and support


----------



## happybleats

That's wonderful!! Prayers for healing all around!!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

That's good news! I will be praying that all of you can find the help and healing that you need.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Prayers to y’all!


----------



## FizzyGoats

So glad you were able to find a program for help. The VA offers some incredible assistance when working through these types of situations. 

I hope the meds help and Folklore has a speedy recovery. Wishing happiness and healing for you, your family, and your animals.


----------



## ksalvagno

Fantastic. Praying for your family.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Oh and ash is doing great! He’s so friendly. He leaves his momma to do her thing and will come sit next to us in the yard and bounce around


----------



## FizzyGoats

Awh, that’s so sweet. What a terrific little goat.


----------



## toth boer goats

So good to hear, bless the family and prayers sent.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Today crescents milk supply seems to have dropped a lot. Since she kidded, her udder almost always seems full. It seemed like a lot for just one kid so I have been milking her once in the morning and once in the evening. This morning I went out to milk her and I noticed she wasn’t as full. This evening I went to milk her and she seemed to have half the udder size she’s been having. If that makes sense. She gets grain and alfalfa pellets plus hay. Access to loose minerals. Is there anything I should be looking for that could signal an issue or a reason why her milk supply is down? I have seen her eating and drinking like normal and she’s acting the same.


----------



## ksalvagno

Is it hot? Kid could be drinking more.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

ksalvagno said:


> Is it hot? Kid could be drinking more.


It’s in the 80s. Baby seems hungry. He keeps going to both sides and switching like he isn’t getting anything. I checked her this morning to make sure the scab wasn’t clogging her again, and i couldn’t get anything out.


----------



## ksalvagno

Are you weighing him daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Omg I suck I haven’t been weighing him. I have some of crescents milk frozen and got a couple bottles in case I need to start feeding. I weighed him just now and he’s 10.2 lbs


----------



## Tanya

Is crescents udder hot to tge touch and hard?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tanya said:


> Is crescents udder hot to tge touch and hard?


No. It just seems kind of empty. It’s so weird. She didn’t like me having to pick at the scabs in order for Ash to be able to eat. Can nature take over and stop making milk in order for her to protect herself? Or am I just overthinking


----------



## MellonFriend

I would be shocked if she dried up that quickly. Does Ash's tummy feel/look empty? Their sides really do extend when they are full of milk. Do you see Ash attempting to drink and stay drinking? Good nursers will switch teats while nursing to keep the udder even.

@happybleats


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MellonFriend said:


> I would be shocked if she dried up that quickly. Does Ash's tummy feel/look empty? Their sides really do extend when they are full of milk. Do you see Ash attempting to drink and stay drinking? Good nursers will switch teats while nursing to keep the udder even.
> 
> @happybleats


His sides look empty to me compared to a couple days ago. I have noticed he tries to drink. Switches to the other side. Baaas then switches sides then repeats the whole process again. Within like a 90 second period he had tried each udder a few times. I sat and watched for about 45 minutes and didn’t see him peeing. I offered him some milk In a bottle and once he learned how to suck on it he graciously started eating


----------



## happybleats

A few things that can interfere with production
Food of courae..not getting enough but sounds like she is. 
Hydration. Is she drinking plenty
Illness, check udder for heat, lumps ect..and get her temp. If she doesn't feel good she won't eat and drink well and cause decrease in milk. 
Mineral issues..like copper deficiency can decrease her production. 
I would start with a good check-up on mom. In the mean time..keep bottling Ash a few times a day. Watch his tummy close..looks for flat but firm..not sunken in or too poochy. Make sure he's active and weigh him every few days or so.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I give loose minerals and I regularly give copper but I think it’s been a couple months. Should I go ahead and give her a copper bolus? I have seen her drinking and we check their water several times a day. This evening before we did night chores, I saw ash try to latch on twice but she walked away from him both times


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I will get a temp tomorrow on crescent. Should I offer ash a bottle in the middle of the night since I don’t know wether he’s getting milk from crescent?


----------



## happybleats

I wouldnt copper her again if she doesn't need it. 
Check mom's temp. How's she acting? She's been through so much..her body may just need rest. Most importantly is to be sure she's not sick. You can always bottle whole cows milk from the grocery if needed..but goats just don't dry up like that normally..so making sure she is well is good idea. If you can send in a fecal test too that would be good. Check her famacha as well.


----------



## happybleats

I would feed him before you head to bed for the night and that should be ok til morning. But be prepared with a warm bottle in the AM.


----------



## GoofyGoat

How’s her FAMACHA? With all the stress she’s had, is it possible she has a worm bloom? She’s putting so much into healing and kidding that it’s possible.
just a thought.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

GoofyGoat said:


> How’s her FAMACHA? With all the stress she’s had, is it possible she has a worm bloom? She’s putting so much into healing and kidding that it’s possible.
> just a thought.


Her famacha is between a 2-3


----------



## Tanya

Stress can cause many things. Drying up is one. She may just not have enough reservs to feed ash and heal. Temps and fecal is impjrtant.


----------



## Damfino

I'm going to guess that something other than stress is going on. Keep a close watch on that udder and feel often for heat and/or lumps. I've had does with subclinical mastitis that didn't present with massive heat or swelling, but the milk dried up and I could feel hard lumps up in the udder. Antibiotics, hot compresses, and massage all helped bring the milk back. If it's definitely not mastitis, I suggest feeding some good rich alfalfa. It really helps boost milk production.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Damfino said:


> I'm going to guess that something other than stress is going on. Keep a close watch on that udder and feel often for heat and/or lumps. I've had does with subclinical mastitis that didn't present with massive heat or swelling, but the milk dried up and I could feel hard lumps up in the udder. Antibiotics, hot compresses, and massage all helped bring the milk back. If it's definitely not mastitis, I suggest feeding some good rich alfalfa. It really helps boost milk production.


I have alfalfa pellets that I feed her regularly. Does it have to be hay? It looks like baby was drinking quiet a bit yesterday and her udder seemed kind of full again. I’m gonna get a fecal done Saturday when I take folklore in for his check up.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

my beautiful boy still has a long way to go


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh honey... He looks good though, he really does. It looks like he's healing nicely.


----------



## ksalvagno

Poor baby. He does look like he is healing nicely.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I feel so bad about his lip. I’m sure it’s not easy to eat and drink when your mouth can’t close completely. I don’t know if that’s permanent or not


----------



## Tanya

A fecal is good for Crescent.

Folklore is looking better. Its good to see he is still looking for comfort with your daughter. The healing will come. You all are doing a good job.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Poor guy. He does look like he’s healing so nicely, but like you said, there’s still a lot of healing to be done. And I love that your beautiful daughter is so compassionate and comforting to him. What a sweet girl. 

It’s good to hear that Crescent seems to be doing a bit better. Definitely let us know how the fecal turns out.


----------



## happybleats

That is such a beautiful picture with your daughter and Folklore. Hes doing well. It will always looks worse before it looks better.


----------



## Damfino

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I have alfalfa pellets that I feed her regularly. Does it have to be hay? It looks like baby was drinking quiet a bit yesterday and her udder seemed kind of full again. I’m gonna get a fecal done Saturday when I take folklore in for his check up.


I have found that alfalfa pellets are just ok and although they're better than nothing, they don't hold a candle to real alfalfa hay when it comes to boosting milk production. 

Poor little Folklore. He looks so sad right now but the skin looks healthy and I hope you start seeing some peach fuzz of new hair soon.


----------



## alwaystj9

"I feel so bad about his lip. I’m sure it’s not easy to eat and drink when your mouth can’t close completely. I don’t know if that’s permanent or not " 
One of my dogs had a small stroke and his lips hang much like your little goats. We are adapting to it, with a raised head height feeder, a non-skid mat for him and the feeder and giving him time and no-other-dog interference. Some times I am hand feeding pieces, just to get a full meal into him. I worry about the constant drool causing soft spots or sores. 
Does your little goat have any use of his lip?


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable, he is looking good with healing.

A lot of love and time helps heal.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

alwaystj9 said:


> "I feel so bad about his lip. I’m sure it’s not easy to eat and drink when your mouth can’t close completely. I don’t know if that’s permanent or not "
> One of my dogs had a small stroke and his lips hang much like your little goats. We are adapting to it, with a raised head height feeder, a non-skid mat for him and the feeder and giving him time and no-other-dog interference. Some times I am hand feeding pieces, just to get a full meal into him. I worry about the constant drool causing soft spots or sores.
> Does your little goat have any use of his lip?


I don’t see that lip moving when he eats or when he licks us.


----------



## alwaystj9

I hope it is temporary, as he heals. 
Alaska, my poor old dog, is learning to use the sides of his feeder and his tongue to get the food into his mouth but he doesn't have the sores your goat has.
More long distance hugs and know we all stand behind you in spirit and we wish we could help.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I noticed today that folklore can’t blink. I’m not sure if it’s scab/scar tissue around his eyes but he’s unable to close them. I’m worried about chronic dry eye or him not being able to naturally make tears if he gets something in his eye. I’m gonna talk to the vet about it Saturday but in the mean time, is there anything I can give him or do for him to help? Also darkfoot is looking so good!!! His nose has completely healed and his fur is coming back. He still has some healing to do on his ears but I can’t believe how much the past month has healed him.


----------



## MellonFriend

He looks so much better! I can't believe it! 😃👍


----------



## happybleats

You can use neosporin (the regular kind without pain meds in it) to keep the eye moist. 
Glad they are all recovering so well


----------



## toth boer goats

He looks good.


----------



## tiffin

That poor baby! So sad, that's got to hurt just watching and taking care of him/her. You have my sympathies!


----------



## Lil Boogie

For the baby, If he were mine I would pull him away from mama and milk her 100% out so in another 4 hours milk out and see how much milk she has made in 4 hours. And use that fresh milk to feed baby via bottle. What kind of bottle do you have and nipple?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

So they just ran a fecal and a pretty heavy worm load and some coccidia. So they r figuring out right now what they can do that’s save for a nursing momma. Right now they have folk in the back putting a stain in his eyes to make sure he doesn’t have any ulcers. I leave Joe back there to watch because I don’t like seeing him being treated. It’s like watching a newborn get their first shots lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

With all the stress Crescent has been under, plus giving birth, I’m not surprised the parasites took advantage of her vulnerable state. I hope they can figure out the best treatment for her. And I hope Folklore’s eyes doesn’t have any ulcers. I totally understand why you don’t like to watch them be treated. It can be heart wrenching. 

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

They said his mouth is probably permanent. The stain showed he had begun the early stages of forming ulcers on both eyes so they gave me some medicine to start treating him with and said I should keep applying Neosporin until he’s able to blink on his own. They said over all he looks pretty good. He has a lot of new skin and little peach fuzz patches of new fur lol. They gave him so more pain meds and said they don’t need to see him anymore for progress check ups unless we find an issue. They said he looked good though!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

On the way home we went through a drive thru for some much needed coffee and they asked about folklore. Then they handed me this for him


----------



## MellonFriend

That is awesome that they drive through did that! Good to hear that he's still doing better. 💕


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

look who’s getting bigger!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh my gosh, he's doubled in size! 😍


----------



## FizzyGoats

Ash is getting so big and still so stinking adorable. That was so sweet of the people working the drive through. Folklore is loved by so many (including us). ️


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie

That's so nice of them to give him food!


----------



## Kass

Yay! Great news about folklore doing better even if the eye ulcers have to be figured out. 
That's so sweet they gave him a snack in the drive-through. He deserves it. 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Goatastic43

That’s so sweet they gave you a “entree” for Folklore! Ash is so adorable and growing like a weed! ️


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I have been looking for a friend for folklore since he lost his companion, River. I found a buckling that will be ready in 4 weeks which would be perfect As I finish cleaning up the area so we can put the electric fence around the new mini barn lol. I would wether him once it got cool enough so I wouldn’t have to worry about flies and the heat irritating the banding site. He’s a Nigerian/pigmy mix.


----------



## Tanya

You are a powerful woman. Folklore is looking good. I am sorry about his eyes and lip. But he will recover. Crescent is doing good and Ash looks amazing.
Your new friend for Folklore has such a beautiful little curios face. He is going to bring great joy to you. 
A humongous hug from South Africa to you there.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you so much!!!!! I’m trying to get into that moving past the sadness and trauma and restarting phase. I have some duckies coming in this week and I have a little coop put up with 5 fluffy baby silkies in it! Seeing life being brought back to our little farm is so good for the soul


----------



## Tanya

New life always brings a new perspective.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautifully said Tanya.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

the guy who was building the barn just finished until we add onto it. The kids and I have been loading up the scraps and the million nails and screws.







only thing left is to finish getting the last million nails lol and then putting the electric fence around the new mini barn


----------



## MellonFriend

That looks terrific!


----------



## daisymay

if you dont already, totally worth getting a metal pick up stick(magnetic), you think you get all the nails then they just keep popping up like carrots... omg i love silkies, must show photos and put a goat in the photo so we stay on topic


----------



## brigieboo

ooo that looks like a real nice set up! is it two pens inside or one big pen?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

brigieboo said:


> ooo that looks like a real nice set up! is it two pens inside or one big pen?


It’s two pens. I figured if someone needs to be isolated it would be a good idea to have two separate stalls.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

daisymay said:


> if you dont already, totally worth getting a metal pick up stick(magnetic), you think you get all the nails then they just keep popping up like carrots... omg i love silkies, must show photos and put a goat in the photo so we stay on topic


I have one but I used it so much that the handle came off. So Joe is fixing it for me 🤣 I swear it feels like I’m growing nails and screws. They are multiplying lol


----------



## MellonFriend

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> It’s two pens. I figured if someone needs to be isolated it would be a good idea to have two separate stalls.


My barn is two stalls. I really like it because I can put hay racks on both sides and then if someone is getting bullied away from one, they can eat at the other one in peace without the bully being able to see them.


----------



## toth boer goats

That is really nice.


----------



## happybleats

Seems like clean up is never ending. I have been here 16 years and it amazes me what pops up out of the dirt..years of wind pushing sand uncovers a bunch. We picked up and save pieces of glass that popped up..fun odd colors shapes and sizes. I don't know what happened to that little pile lol but clean up never stops. 
Barn looks good!


----------



## alwaystj9

I live on a really old farm and stuff shows up every time it rains....I got a whole small glass bottle & a half pair of scissors 
last month. Old square roofing nails pierce my crocs regularly and I have a steady supply of glass to pick.
Once I found some poor soul's partial plate: it was silver and had 2 teeth in it. As I was digging the garden out at the time, I became afraid 
that there might be a body down there and that is why I quit digging and changed to raised beds!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

alwaystj9 said:


> I live on a really old farm and stuff shows up every time it rains....I got a whole small glass bottle & a half pair of scissors
> last month. Old square roofing nails pierce my crocs regularly and I have a steady supply of glass to pick.
> Once I found some poor soul's partial plate: it was silver and had 2 teeth in it. As I was digging the garden out at the time, I became afraid
> that there might be a body down there and that is why I quit digging and changed to raised beds!


Omg that’s scary lol I would have been so freaked out


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

alwaystj9 said:


> I live on a really old farm and stuff shows up every time it rains....I got a whole small glass bottle & a half pair of scissors
> last month. Old square roofing nails pierce my crocs regularly and I have a steady supply of glass to pick.
> Once I found some poor soul's partial plate: it was silver and had 2 teeth in it. As I was digging the garden out at the time, I became afraid
> that there might be a body down there and that is why I quit digging and changed to raised beds!


The barn was almost 100 years old and the person who used to own this place left a work shop completely full of tools and other miscellaneous stuff. I can’t believe how much stuff we have picked up so far.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## MellonFriend

How's everything been going with you, your animals, and family? Did you end up getting Folklore a new buddy? How's your new puppy doing?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Maddy, our puppy is a terror but is so cute so it’s hard to get mad lol. Folklore and crescents ears have fallen off. There’s a meme I found on here one time they I can’t stop thinking about, since my goats have lost their ears. The young goat didn’t work out so we ended up getting a 4 month old katahdin sheep who had been a bottle baby and was already castrated. Mr. sheep has fit right in and keeps folklore company while everyone else is running around. This is the meme I kept thinking about. I’m sorry I can’t credit whoever originally posted it


----------



## Lil Boogie

Oh.....oh no


----------



## MellonFriend

That's too bad about their ears.🙁 Mr. Sheep sounds like a good addition. Is that the name you are sticking with? I love it if you are. 😁 Hopefully Maddy's puppy terrorism phase doesn't last too long for you. 😅

Thanks for the update. 🙂


----------



## ksalvagno

Sounds like everyone is doing ok though. That is good.


----------



## Tanya

Oh wow. Things have certainly developed.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Even though it’s not a funny situation, I truly laughed out loud at the meme. Thank you for sharing that. Are Folklore and Crescent doing ok otherwise? 

Sorry the adorable fur ball is being naughty. Maddy will outgrow it, someday. 

I’m so glad Folklore has a buddy now. Mr Sheep sounds like an excellent addition. 

How is Ash doing?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

yea I think we are gonna stick with Mr. sheepy lol. He’s so sweet and loves to be around people. Ash Is a cuddle bug. He always wants cuddles and attention lol. The goats are doing really well other wise. Folklore is still sore when he walks, but the vet said all I can do at this point is give him time. Maddy just wants to keep momma on her toes. Kids are finally back in school after a year of being home so maddy is just trying to make sure I’m not bored


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

A lot of the ground is still black and Ashy from the fire so Mr. Sheepy looks like he’s slowly turning gray lol


----------



## Sfgwife

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 211221
> the guy who was building the barn just finished until we add onto it. The kids and I have been loading up the scraps and the million nails and screws.
> View attachment 211222
> only thing left is to finish getting the last million nails lol and then putting the electric fence around the new mini barn



See if someone has a good high powered magnet to run across the ground in a grid pattern. And then i would go in another grid another way at least three times more. Kinda scuffing the groumd as i went. Roofers come to mind. .


----------



## Goatastic43

Mr. Sheep is cute! Sorry about Folklore and Crescent, but I’m glad their ok otherwise! Does that mean their lamacha now?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Goatastic43 said:


> Mr. Sheep is cute! Sorry about Folklore and Crescent, but I’m glad their ok otherwise! Does that mean their lamacha now?


That’s exactly what I said lol


----------



## Tanya

If this had happened any where else, i am sure that they would not be as loved as they are now.


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor babies, at least they are alive and doing ok, thanks to you.
Ears or no ears, Lamanchas have no ears either but yet, people love them just the same.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im so glad Mr Sheep is doing well for you and the goats. So glad things are better!


----------



## MellonFriend

Mr. Sheepy has such an innocent face! He's adorable!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Last night we had a really bad thunderstorm and our creek flooded all the way into the front yard. The water has gone back down now and it’s just a bunch of rocks, but my silky chickens didn’t go inside their coop, they stayed in the run and I don’t understand why. The door was open for them. 4/5 of them drowned


----------



## FizzyGoats

My gosh, you’re having nearly biblical disasters there between fire and floods. I’m so sorry. I too don’t understand why your chickens stayed in the run instead of getting in the coop. That is really odd. I’m sorry you lost all but one of your silkies. I really hope you get a long break from loss and heartbreak now. You’ve had way more than your fair share. Did the water reach any of your other animals? Are all your structures ok?


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh gosh that's terrible. I've heard that Silkies can drown because of their own foolishness. 😟


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MellonFriend said:


> Oh gosh that's terrible. I've heard that Silkies can drown because of their own foolishness.


So I just went out to double check and one had a very very faint heartbeat even though he seemed lifeless. I put him on a heating pad and made a dome with a blanket and aimed a blow dryer at him. He’s opening his eyes and moving his wings so I’m hoping he’s able to be saved


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> My gosh, you’re having nearly biblical disasters there between fire and floods. I’m so sorry. I too don’t understand why your chickens stayed in the run instead of getting in the coop. That is really odd. I’m sorry you lost all but one of your silkies. I really hope you get a long break from loss and heartbreak now. You’ve had way more than your fair share. Did the water reach any of your other animals? Are all your structures ok?


Our yard is now just rocks and we can’t get out of the driveway. Power is back on but water is still off. The bus couldn’t get down the road to pick the kids up for school so they are home for the day. All the other animals are doing good, thank god.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm




----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I don’t know how he was able to come back but he must be a fighter


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats

He’s pretty adorable! Glad he made it.


----------



## Tanya

Aw...


----------



## Emrcornerranch

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Last night we had a really bad thunderstorm and our creek flooded all the way into the front yard. The water has gone back down now and it’s just a bunch of rocks, but my silky chickens didn’t go inside their coop, they stayed in the run and I don’t understand why. The door was open for them. 4/5 of them drowned


Last year, I lived in a travel trailer by the creek with my chickens next door. It was so peaceful. Until the creek flash flooded, and the water actually spread about 20 yards over to my trailer, just touching the bottom. I evacuated uphill with my dog and a few belongings and came back for my birds. They were just squawking and staring at the rising water. They could have jumped to roosts, but I think they just panic. I corralled them into a dog cage, put it in the back of the atv, and got them out of there. Watching them stare at the water was something I will never forget! This was also the first time I used farm panic strength when I lifted a metal cage full of 10 chickens into the back of an atv.

My ducks just wouldn’t go back in their coop last weekend, and one went missing over night. It’s weird. They just wouldn’t go back in and mocked me in the pond. Two days in a row. I lost another duck last Friday during the middle of the day this time. Now, I’m locking them in the run during the day until I get the electric netting untangled from the weeds and set it up around the coop. I believe I’m having a fox problem. 2 chickens went missing, but there’s feathers in the woods behind the goat pens, so I have a better idea of what happened there. I’m worried about my goats as well. Hot wire everywhere soon! I haven’t lost anything in the year and a half I’ve lived here. Then, I lose 4 birds the same week. The ducks are so stubborn. They almost always go back in for food at night when I feed them dinner. Right when we have a predator, they decide to party all night instead. It’s so frustrating. I see why people build completely predator proof pens/coops/runs and lock things up all the time. You can’t trust your animals to be smart, but you can trust the predators to be smarter!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm sorry you lost some chickens. I hope the little guy pulls through for you.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you guys! 🖤🖤 so far so good. He’s walking around and eating/drinking.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

So the past few days folklore has started going downhill. The doctors don’t wanna give anymore pain medicine. Without it he can barely walk. When I get him up each morning, he starts stumbling sideways and groaning in pain. Then goes right back down. He is still eating but I feel like his quality of life just isn’t there anymore. He isn’t getting up on his own anymore, so he will sit in his waste. And that irritates his skin and makes his skin raw and bright red. I feel like I’m prolonging his suffering as this point. I just don’t know how to call it quits. I don’t want to feel like I gave up too easily


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I have never dealt with your situation. I am so sorry for all your losses. Ive learned alot from you. My heart breaks to hear Folklore isnt doing well. I know you are very intune with your pets/livestock. You have gone above & beyond in all situations. Part of life is allowing pain to end. Whatever you choose, I feel you will do the choice with love & respect for Folklore. Sending prayers to you & yours.


----------



## MellonFriend

I know it's a hard, hard thing to decide when to end an animal's fight, especially when you've done so much to help them recover. I'm sure in the end you will make the right decision. Just know that making the decision to end suffering is never wrong. Sending plenty more virtual hugs.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm sorry he isn't doing well. You have done so much for him. This is when you put your personal feelings aside and really look at his quality of life and if he has the will to live.


----------



## Goatastic43

Sending prayers of comfort! I’m so sorry he’s not doing well. I hope he makes a full recovery, but if you feel it’s best for him not to suffer, then it may be best to let him go.


----------



## Tanya

To you I have this to say. You are a strong momma. For all your charges. You are not giving up. For Folklore, he has been with you and knows you have such a connection with him. 
Whatever choice you make, it will be one that you know in your heart of hearts is for the best. 
I am crying as I type this because you both have fought so hard. You have both done so amazingly. 
You will never be judged. You will never be thought of differently. You will be seen as a woman of courage.

Virtual hugs from us to you all.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I can’t say it better than Tanya did. I agree with what everyone else has said. No matter what choice you make, we’re here to support you because we know it’ll be a choice made with love and courage.


----------



## toth boer goats

Beautifully said Tanya.

We understand and feel your pain.
You both tried so hard. 
He may be telling you it is time.
But only you can decide. 
We are here for you.


----------



## Tanya

As time goes by, peace will transcend. How are you doing?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

So I told folklore to let me know when he’s ready to give up. And after I whispered that to him, the next several days were great days! So I think he was trying to tell me to keep fighting right along with him. He seems to be doing better. Far from his usual pre-fire self but definitely better. Darkfoot has become such a bully to all of my goats and Mr. sheep that I have decided that I need fo find him a new home. I feel bad because he was my first goat at this place and it seems like he’s earned his place to stay by surviving the fire, if that makes any sense. But I can’t have 4 unhappy animals just to ease my nostalgia. Speaking of Mr. sheep he’s so handsome lol


----------



## MellonFriend

That is such good news about Folklore. I think it sounds like you are making the right decision with Darkfoot. Now is no time for being a bully. I'm sure you'll find him a good home. 😊 Mr. Sheep is so beautiful. I've never been around sheep before, do they act similar to goats?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Goats have such a special place in my heart just because they are so cute but take no crap lol. Like adorable little rebels lol. But I have noticed that sheep doesn’t climb onto things or jump fences or walls like goats do. And he keeps the grass short lol. He’s a grazer instead of a browser like picky little goats


----------



## Goatastic43

Yay! I’m so glad Folklore is doing better! Mr. Sheep looks so love able!


----------



## Tanya

A peaceful outcome. So glad Folklore is fighting. You are a wonderful mom. Mr Sheep looks so sweet.


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear.


----------



## Tanya

I was thinking of you and every one today. I really hope you are all well. Please send a peek to let us know how Mr Sheep, Folklore, Ash and all are doing?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tanya said:


> I was thinking of you and every one today. I really hope you are all well. Please send a peek to let us know how Mr Sheep, Folklore, Ash and all are doing?










the lady I had gotten Mr. Sheep from said she wanted to rehome her two ewes as well. So now we have three sheep lol. Folklore is doing a lot better. Ash is a wild man already. Once it cools down and I won’t have to worry about flies, I’m gonna band him. Crescent and Stella are doing great. Darkfoot is doing well at his new home.


----------



## MellonFriend

Aww Mr. Sheep now has Mrs. and Ms. Sheep! 😄 I'm glad you took them, Mr. Sheep will probably be happier with some sheep friends.

Thanks for the update!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

There’s a lot of memories here that I just can’t get past. I used to enjoy sitting outside with the animals but now it just makes me sad. We have actually been looking into buying a small farm if we can find the right place. I feel like mentally I need a fresh start where I’m not constantly reminded of all the animals I have lost.


----------



## Tanya

It is natural to want to begin again and to mourn the losses of animals that you cared so deeply for. Everything will work as it should. Its wonderful that Mr Sheep now has friends and every one is doing so well. 
Just remember. What happened was no ones fault and that the circle of life happens. Life is cruel and difficult but we are built to rise up and be stronger for it. You are a wonderful person with a wonderful family.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you so much Tanya


----------



## MellonFriend

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> We have actually been looking into buying a small farm if we can find the right place. I feel like mentally I need a fresh start where I’m not constantly reminded of all the animals I have lost.


I think that is a terrific idea. I would probably feel the same way.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I think feeling that way is natural. You all have been through so much. It can be difficult when a place no longer has that safe haven feel to call it home and be happy. Either new memories will build and buffer the jagged edges of the sadness or you’ll find a new place that offers a fresh start. Either way, I hope you, your family, and your animals can find peace and happiness. 

I’m glad Folklore is doing better and Mr Sheep has friends. You are doing such an amazing job!


----------



## toth boer goats

🙏 Very well said.


----------



## Tanya

How is every one doing today?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

folklore is finally healing skin wise. But he’s battling another infection. He’s still such a sweetheart


----------



## Tanya

Look at that face. Our prayers are still with you all. He will do good and so are you.


----------



## MellonFriend

What a beautiful lamancha you have there. 😉😄 Keep on fighting, Folklore!

He is looking so much better! Has he gotten some control to his lower lip back or is it just less noticeable from that picture?


----------



## FizzyGoats

What a sweet boy! He looks so good. You did and are doing an amazing job with him.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MellonFriend said:


> What a beautiful lamancha you have there.  Keep on fighting, Folklore!
> 
> He is looking so much better! Has he gotten some control to his lower lip back or is it just less noticeable from that picture?


Oh he has definitely gotten more control back and it makes me so excited that you could tell!!!!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

FizzyGoats said:


> What a sweet boy! He looks so good. You did and are doing an amazing job with him.


Thank you so much!!!! It’s been a tough couple weeks and now the kids have covid. As much as they say “ quarantine” u can’t leave two sick kids to fend for themselves. I feel like I could sleep for an eternity and still be tired lol


----------



## Lil Boogie

Such a pretty guy <3


----------



## toth boer goats

He is adorable.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

He is looking so much better! I just said a little prayer for you all. I hope you get some rest soon!


----------



## FizzyGoats

I hope your kids are doing ok and that you stay healthy. My gosh, you need a break. You need 50 breaks! I don’t know how you do it all.


----------



## Tanya

It has been so long. How is everything going?


----------



## toth boer goats

How are things?


----------



## Tanya

@MidnightRavenFarm 

How are you all doing?


----------



## Lil Boogie

???


----------



## Goatastic43

Any new updates? How’s everyone doing? Been thinking about you guys!


----------



## Lil Boogie

@MidnightRavenFarm ?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

We are all good! Since they “upgraded” cell networks for better service, my internet hardly works lol. Go figure. Folklore is doing so well. I will try to post some pics today. We are supposed to be closing on our house in the next week or so, so I have been packing up a storm. I have missed you guys all so much. And thanks for checking up on me


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I homeschooled my kids last year to prevent them from getting sick but this year I just needed a break so I sent them back to school. Within the first couple weeks they had contracted covid and all of us had it. I hope everyone is healthy and doing ok


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

the electric company was cutting down trees yesterday for new power lines and the loud noises scared folklore so he hid on my porch behind a bench for hours.


----------



## Goatastic43

Glad to hear your all doing well! Hope your feeling better after Covid. Poor Folklore! Bless his heart!


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad things are ok.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Thanks for the update. You all are busy! I’m glad everyone is doing well now and hope you’re all fully recovered from COVID. Congratulations on the new house!


----------



## Tanya

We miss you guys


----------



## Lil Boogie

Poor baby!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

lol please excuse the mess in the background. Trees are being cut down in the area


----------



## MellonFriend

He's looking so good! What a pretty sheep in the background too!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww looks soooo much better! Youve dona a Great Job taking care of all of them!


----------



## Lil Boogie

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> View attachment 215293
> View attachment 215294
> lol please excuse the mess in the background. Trees are being cut down in the area


Hes looking great!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you guys for all the kind words! Im so glad that he decided that he’s a fighter. He’s been such a trooper through his healing.


----------



## Tanya

Looking absolutely wonderful. Great job.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Can the universe give me a break pleaseeeeee lol closing costs is 1300 more than expected and Joe hit a deer this morning with the rental car that he’s driving because someone rear ended him a few weeks ago. Thank god he’s ok but the deductible is taking away from an already tight budget that got even tighter with the unexpected closing cost increase. I swear, when it rains…it pours.


----------



## Iluvlilly!

Hope things turn around for you guy's soon! At least Joe is okay.


----------



## ksalvagno

Hope things improve for you.


----------



## Lil Boogie

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Can the universe give me a break pleaseeeeee lol closing costs is 1300 more than expected and Joe hit a deer this morning with the rental car that he’s driving because someone rear ended him a few weeks ago. Thank god he’s ok but the deductible is taking away from an already tight budget that got even tighter with the unexpected closing cost increase. I swear, when it rains…it pours.
> View attachment 215594


I know how it feels my friend... So sorry this is happening. Remember, it does get better with time. Best wishes.


----------



## Tanya

Oh no. I am so sorry. Oh boy. More prayers sent your way.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man, hope things get better for you.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you guys for your prayers. Everything has found a way to work itself out!!! And guess what? Today we close on our house!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tanya

Amen


----------



## Goatastic43

Hallelujah! So glad for you all! Congrats!


----------



## Goats2Greedy

congrats


----------



## MellonFriend

It looks beautiful! So happy for you and your family!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Thank you so much!!!! I can’t believe we will actually be home owners….well in 30 years but u know what I mean lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Yay, how exciting.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

our first pic at our new house


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congrats on the house! 🎉


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Tanya

He looks so much better. How are the animals with the move?


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tanya said:


> He looks so much better. How are the animals with the move?


Joe just left with a friend to get the animals and the bees! I had an old neighbor keep an eye on them yesterday while we moved but it was so tough getting to sleep when I knew they weren’t at home with me. I’m so excited to see them. Please say a prayer for Joe as he’s trying to load the animals and hives


----------



## Tanya

I am sure Joe will be successful knowing what ebeey one has been through. I will ssy a prayer. 😁


----------



## FizzyGoats

Loading the bees would make me the most nervous. Do you have to strap the boxes of the hive together so they don’t fall off in transit? I’ve never had to move them. I suppose you have to block the entrance as well so they don’t fly out. 

Your new home is gorgeous! I am so glad all the animals will be there soon to make it really feel like home.


----------



## toth boer goats

Praying.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

everyone is enjoying their new home!!


----------



## alwaystj9

Nice! Good fence, too! Those are all your animals?


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

alwaystj9 said:


> Nice! Good fence, too! Those are all your animals?


Yea what I have left


----------



## littleheathens

Well done! I'm happy for you.


----------



## Tanya

Stunning


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Folklore grew alot more of his fur back than I thought he would. I was hoping he wouldn’t be nakey all winter


----------



## ksalvagno

He looks great!


----------



## Tanya

Look at that love in his face. He looks wonderful and so do you.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Tanya said:


> Look at that love in his face. He looks wonderful and so do you.


Awwww thank you so much  I feel so blessed that he has gotten much better.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww so cute.


----------



## Tanya

@MidnightRavenFarm you are a good momma. To the animals and your kids. You are awesome strong and every one feeds off that


----------



## Sailormoonismygoat

I am so sorry, sending prayers your way!


----------



## Tanya

How are you all adapting to the new home?


----------



## Tanya

Has every one settled in?


----------



## Lil Boogie

So how many goats do you have now? Did you decide to keep the baby?


----------



## Tanya

How is every one doing? You have been awefully quiet?


----------



## Tom Colvin

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> We woke up around 6 am to a barn fire. I had about 20 chickens, 4 ducks and 7 goats in there. The barn was already engulfed when I woke up. I found two goats that escaped but both are in really bad shape. Headed to the vet now. The barn is completely gone. I am afraid crescent my pregnant momma didn’t escape
> View attachment 210152


prayers 🙏🙏✝🛐


----------



## toth boer goats

🤗


----------

